# Kindische Ignoremenschen



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Liebe Buffed-User,

vor etwa 2 Wochen hab ich mit meiner Schamanin bei den Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig gemacht.
Falls ihr die Quests kennt, wisst ihr bestimmt wie mühsam die Mine immer ist. Auf 80 mit Aoe - kein Problem - aber ich war auf 74 ohne AoE und es war jedes mal überfarmt.

Jedenfalls war ich grad am töten der Gegner - um vor mir ne Frachtkiste zu plündern so wie etwa 10.000 in der Gegend rumstehn. Da kommt von hinten ein 80er Untoter Hexer daher und lootet mir meine freigekämpfte Kiste weg. Fraktions-intern? Sauerrei eigentlich - aber mir wars noch egal.

Weiter gings - ich wollt grad weitertöten, da pullt der Hexer mit seinen Dots ungefähr die halbe Mine - aber wirklich so dass kein Mob mehr für mich übrig bleibt. Ich war sauer - aber was solls - ich hab weitergemacht.

Die Sauerrei war dann aber, als ichn Ei gefunden hab, grad looten wollte - mich von hinten ein Mob angegriffen hat und der Loot abgebrochen wurde. Der Hexer siehts - rennt zum Ei während ich kämpfe und lootet auch das Teil weg.

Also schreib ich im /s "Hey du (: Könntest du mir bitte noch so richtig schön eine reinhaun? Dann würd nämlich mein Fass überlaufen und ich würd dich auf Ignore packen. Guck mal, ich hab ne grüne Schrift übern Kopf. Ich bin auch bei der Horde. Solche Aktionen reißt man einfach nicht.."

Dann kam

1) Ein whisper in dem er mich als scheiß Kiddie beschimpft
2) Ein "WELKOME TO IGNOR!" (1:1)
3) Dann hat er noch weitergewhispert, während er mich auf ignore hatte - beschimpft, mir nachgelaufen und alles weggelootet was in meinem Sichtfeld war etc etc.. also hab ich ihn auch auf ignore gepackt und meinen Kopf geschüttelt.
__

Nun kamen gestern 5 Briefe ingame von ihm an.
Nachdem ich die ganze Sache schon vollkommen vergessen hatte.
"Kennst du mich noch? Der aus dem Schattenmondtal! Du bist blablablabla"
"Nochmal auf das Thema mit asozial zurück. Du bist so blablablabla"

Ich kann dem nicht antworten oO
Aber er kann mir trotz ignore Zeug schicken.
Und die Beleidigungen in den Briefen sind wirklich unter jedem Niveau. Langsam nervt mich das.
Gestern habn sich 4 Stunden lang keine GM's gemeldet ._.
__

Was würdet ihr machen? Bzw - was haltet ihr von der Situation ansich?
Hab ich mich falsch verhalten?


----------



## Trinex (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen? Bzw - was haltet ihr von der Situation ansich?
> Hab ich mich falsch verhalten?



hm also viel machen würde ich da nicht, runterschlucken und weiter machen...

die höchstmögliche eskalationsstufe hast du ja schon eingeleitet, nämlich nen gm verständigt

andere schritte wären übertrieben und irrrational


----------



## blaQmind (25. Juni 2009)

ja gm schreibn und abwarten


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

2nd Char erstellen und ihm ca 50 Briefe schicken in denen nix außer bla und blubb drin steht. Den 2nd Char dann wieder löschen. Somit ist sein postfach erstmal voll und es hat ne durchschlagende Wirkung (glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## TheFrogg (25. Juni 2009)

Spam melden^^


----------



## Poserritter (25. Juni 2009)

GMs melden sich auch manchmal 36 Stunden nicht. 
Typisches Beispiel für soziale Inkompetenz.


----------



## Starfros (25. Juni 2009)

wenn du die Chatlogs noch haben solltest bzw die briefe die er geschrieben hat und dich darin mit Schimpfwörtern betittelt hat , kannst du da gegen angehen .Leider musst du halt Ticket schreiben und warten bis ein GM mal da ist. 


Mehr ist da leider auch nicht zu machen nach meiner Meinung.


Viel Glück


----------



## snif07 (25. Juni 2009)

Was soll man groß dazu sagen?

Es ist bekannt dass sich unter 11 Mio. Spielern etwa 10 Mio schwarze Schaafe befinden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In solchen Situationen geh ich dem Spieler aus dem weg oder warte bis er wieder verschwindet.

btw. hoffen dass sich der gm irgendwann meldet

Man hätte ihn aber auch fragen können ob ihr es nicht evtl. zusammen machen wollt.


----------



## Huds (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ist das nicht ganz normal bei wow? Habs irgendwie nie anderes erlebt als ich das damals noch gespielt hab. Selbst eine Flucht auf einen rp server brauchte keine Änderung. Liegt halt an der Personengruppe der Leute die wow spielen. Gewöhn dich dran.

Gruss


----------



## GeratGonzo (25. Juni 2009)

Das sind so Leute, wo man denkt "warum spiele ich wow?" So leute hasse ich (ok allies hab ich schon zeugs weggelootete aber bin acuh auf nen pvp server) Komisch ist aber, daß er dir Trotz Ignore Nachrichten schicken kann?!?

Ich hätt ihn auch beim GM gemeldet, ist einfach assi so ein verhalten von dem.

Grüße ausm Wald


----------



## blaQmind (25. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> GMs melden sich auch manchmal 36 Stunden nicht.
> Typisches Beispiel für soziale Inkompetenz.


ich hab zb gestern ingame post bekommen das mein char freigesetzt wurde^^
eig war ich ja schon seit 4 tagen wieder frei^^
aber naja sind hald langsam^^


----------



## xaramon (25. Juni 2009)

Trinex schrieb:


> hm also viel machen würde ich da nicht, runterschlucken und weiter machen...


weiter gm tickets schreiben, den sachverhalt schildern und auf die beleidigungen eingehen.
die gm´s können alles in ihrem pc überschauen und nachvollziehen was er zu dir geschrieben hat.
wenn du die briefe noch hast besser.
einfach net aufgeben, wenn er dann nen 24h bann bekommt ärgert er sich noch mehr drüber.

bei wiederholungs täter bekommt er 1woche auszeit. beim 3 mal dann nen perm bann.

wenn keine gm´s dir antworten wollen, dann mache das ganze online beim support ticket auf blizz seite.

so würde ich es machen, es gibt keinen einen grund einen im internet zu beleidigen obwohl man die andere person garnicht kennt.


----------



## Demitrie (25. Juni 2009)

Einfach nen ticket schreiben und ihm nem gm auf den halz hetzen denn so ein benehmen kann nicht geduldet werden . Hoffe du hast noch die post denn das ist nen wichtiger beweis.


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Juni 2009)

überbrücke die Zeit, in der du auf den GM wartest damit, Threads im Buffed-Forum zu eröffnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaris (25. Juni 2009)

Also Du solltest Dir das nicht so zu herzen nehmen.
Denk immer der hat nur mit seinem Spiegelbild geredet und seine ganzen Beleidigungen auf sich selbst bezogen.
Du hast definitiv nichts falsch gemacht. Jemandem die Sachen so dreist vor der Nase weglooten macht man einfach nicht.

Einfach die Mails an einen GM weiterleiten ud auf die Sperre des Typen warten.
Und weiterspielen wie bisher. Lass Dich bloss nicht auf dessen Niveau runter.

Gruß
Samaris


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juni 2009)

Wenns 1 zu 1 so passiert ist, wie du das schilderst, würde ich auf jeden Fall einen GM kontaktieren. Jemanden mal zu beleidigen.. na gut, ist verständlich, wenn man schlechte Laune hat passiert das mal. Im Notfall Ignore und gut. Aber er betreibt ja gerade zu Stalking, wenn auch in einer recht merkwürdigen Form. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte keine Skrupel ihm eine Verwarnung zu verpassen und mit etwas Glück warst du bis jetzt nicht die einzige, die den Spinner gemeldet hat, und er kassiert einen (verdienten - aber so was von) permanenten Freiflug.

madmurdock.


----------



## SilverServer (25. Juni 2009)

Naja...grundsätzlich kannst du da nicht viel mehr machen als das zu melden.

Leider....ganken geht ja bei der eigenen Fraktion nicht so gut ;-)

Anderseits könntest du auch erstmal auf 80 hochleveln und dann da weiterfarmen, dann geht das auch schneller bei dir und die aggro range gegenüber Mobs ist auch geringer ;-)

Zu dem Hexer: Naja..im RL wohl ne arme Sau.....das der sich im Spiel so benehmen muß.

Weiß´nicht obs das so bringt dem selber auch tausende nachrichten zu schicken...wenn du pech hast stehst du nachher mit ner Sperre da...ausserdem schaukelt es sich nur weiter hoch.


----------



## Huds (25. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> 2nd Char erstellen und ihm ca 50 Briefe schicken in denen nix außer bla und blubb drin steht. Den 2nd Char dann wieder löschen. Somit ist sein postfach erstmal voll und es hat ne durchschlagende Wirkung (glaub mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und du nen Bann ... da kannst du so sicher sein wie das die Erde keine Scheibe ist ... *kopfschüttel* ... Du übertriffst den idioten den er beschrieben hat.


----------



## Bigsteven (25. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, da kam sich einer unheimlich überlegen vor. Als 80er da rumlaufen und Leuten die Sachen wegschnappen ist leider nicht so prickelnd, nur leider nicht vermeidbar. Ein GM kann Dir da allenfalls wegen der Sprüche helfen, die er danach abgesondert hat.

Am sinnvollsten ist es, wenn man einfach die Richtung wechselt und woanders weitermacht, der kann ja nicht überall gleichzeitig sein. Alternativ kann man auch erstmal was anderes questen. Mit anlabern und ihm Vorhaltungen machen kommt man, wie Du gemerkt hast, nur selten weiter. So jemand glaubt sich dann auch noch im Recht, daß er Dich dann rüde beleidigen darf. Das sinnvollste ist, so jemand selbst auf die Ignore-Liste zu setzen und nicht mehr dran zu denken. So einer ist es nicht wert, daß man da noch einen Aufstand drum macht.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh sowiso nicht warums noch Horde und Allianz gibt.
Mir helfen unbekannte Allys öfter, als unbekannte Hordis.

Und zusammen machen wollt er nicht. Ich hätt ihn eh eingeladen, der hat aber immer abgelehnt.
Vllt weil er angst hatte, dass wenn ein Ei dropt, er es an mich verlieren könnte..

Das traurige is ja, der hat T7/T8 an.
Der zockt ja sowiso ständig. Der hat fast 8k Erfolgspunkte.
Und ich – mit meinen nichtmal 80 damals, und meinen Casualzockzeiten, soll dann warten bis der weg is? :/
Ich bin ja dafür, dass da härtere Strafen eingeführt werden. In 90% der Fälle passiert da ja nix.

Muss ja kein Accountbann sein. Aber ne Charaktersperre für nen Tag oder so wär ja auch schonmal was.
Mir tun die Beleidigungen ja nicht wirklich was. Aber ich stell mir immer vor – wenn ichn Kind hätte und das spielt – und da kommt son Arsch daher und schreibt zeug vonwegen „ich wünsch dir behinderte Kinder“ oder „hoffentlich knallt dich im RL einer ab“ dann find ich das nicht so lustig..


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. Juni 2009)

@TE: Du hast dich richtig verhalten ... Melde den/die bloss, dann bekommt er/sie bestimmt ´nen kleinen Bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Und du nen Bann ... da kannst du so sicher sein wie das die Erde keine Scheibe ist ... *kopfschüttel* ... Du übertriffst den idioten den er beschrieben hat.



Deswegen hast du noch kein Recht mich zu beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nen Ban kassierste wenn überhaupt für 3 Stunden.


----------



## super toast mann (25. Juni 2009)

hordler löschen.. allianz hochspielen.. hexer ganken!


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> GMs melden sich auch manchmal 36 Stunden nicht.
> Typisches Beispiel für soziale Inkompetenz.



a) Wichtige Sachen (Stuck) dürften Priorität haben
b) Dank der Spieler werden die Gms mit unnötigen Anfragen zugebombt was eben die Antwortzeiten verlängert


----------



## Strappleberry (25. Juni 2009)

Total ärgerlich sowas, bist wohl an nen richtigen Hitzkopf geraten ;/


----------



## Ulf (25. Juni 2009)

Ist leider so einfach links liegen lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anfangzeiten von WoW wurde hilfbereitschaft und Teamgeist noch gross geschrieben .......lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huds (25. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> GMs melden sich auch manchmal 36 Stunden nicht.
> Typisches Beispiel für soziale Inkompetenz.



Je öfter man hirnlose Tickets erstellst desto länger wartet man. Liegt an dem internen Ranking an dem ein GM dein Ticket nach Bearbeitung bewertet. Da geht es um Beleidigungen in diesem Ticket, wozu soll sich da ein gm melden? Chatlogs kann er selbst sehen und Uhrzeit wird wohl kurz vor erstellen des Tickets sein. Wozu also melden?


----------



## CheesyAtom (25. Juni 2009)

Post ohne zu lesen instant loeschen, weiter ignorieren und hoffen, dass es ihm/ihr langweilig wird, falls der Gm nichts dagen tut.

Mfg


----------



## Maelmak (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du ihn über das Spielinterface auf Ignorieren gesetzt hast und nicht über ein Addon,
dürftest Du überhaupt keine Post von demjenigen bekommen können.
Ansonsten die Post einfach mal nicht öffnen, Spam melden und das Ticket ggfl. erneuern,
damit es ganz oben auf dem Stapel liegt.


----------



## Anburak-G (25. Juni 2009)

@TE

So blöd es klingt: Passiert...

Ob WoW oder RL, Recktalöffnungen gibt's überall ;-)


----------



## Huds (25. Juni 2009)

Maelmak schrieb:


> Spam melden und das Ticket ggfl. erneuern,
> damit es ganz oben auf dem Stapel liegt.



So ein Stapel gibt es nicht. Und wenn es ein geben würde, würden wohl die ältesten tickets oben liegen. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Dpskalle (25. Juni 2009)

guten morgen!

a) ein ticket schreiben

b) hässlich, aber selten

c) nö!


mfg Kalle


----------



## Poserritter (25. Juni 2009)

apropos Horde / Allie. Pvp-Server? Setz doch Kopfgeld aus im Realmforum. Wer dir Screenshots von minimum 10 Toden bringt, kriegt 200G^^


----------



## Shariko (25. Juni 2009)

Solche Vollhonks laufen nun mal leider auf beiden Seiten rum. Ob man sich sowas gefallen lassen muß, denke ich nicht, denn auch im Spiel sollte man sich antständig verhalten. Bei solchen Aktionen hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass solche Leute denken, sie wären ganz allein im Spiel und alle anderen sind nur computergesteuerte NPCs.
Aber das beste kommt dann ja noch, wenn du denen etwas vor der Nase weglootest, dann sind diese gerade am lautesten am schreien, was das den sollte und drohen mit Tickets. Das diejenigen aber mit dem Quatsch angefangen haben, dass haben diese schon längst wieder vergessen bzw. sind der Überzeugung, sie dürften das, aber sonst keiner.

Interessant finde ich es, dass er meinte dich auf Ignore zu setzen und dich trotzdem noch vollquamelt und dir noch einige Zeit später Briefe schickt. Wenn er nix mehr von dir wissen wollte, hätte er dich einfach wirklich ignorieren und nicht noch weiter um Aufmerksamkeit buhlen sollen. Anscheinend hat er wohl sonst keinen, der ihm Aufmerksamkeit schenkt oder muß irgendwas kompensieren, dass er sich stark vorkommt. In meinen Augen ein typisches Verhalten von sogenannten Halbstarken, die meinen wie toll sie doch sind.

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, den Fatzken auf Ignore setzen und Ticket schreiben. Und wenn es schon überhand genommen hat, dann auch Spam melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manche scheinen nämlich zu vergessen, dass auch im Spiel die selben Regeln gelten wie im wirklichen Leben.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> apropos Horde / Allie. Pvp-Server? Setz doch Kopfgeld aus im Realmforum. Wer dir Screenshots von minimum 10 Toden bringt, kriegt 200G^^




Joah dann müsste ich aber via WoW-Europe-Forum nach Blutkessel Allys suchen und dann noch Hoffen dass der Raidsuchti neben seinen 10h-Raids am Tag noch irgendwo rumrennt wo Allys sind ._.


----------



## Strappleberry (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> und da kommt son Arsch daher und schreibt zeug vonwegen „ich wünsch dir behinderte Kinder" oder „hoffentlich knallt dich im RL einer ab" dann find ich das nicht so lustig..



Omg das mit dem abknallen hat der ernsthaft geschrieben?!
 was für'n psychopat..-.-


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Gibt immer verschieden Möglichkeiten zu reagieren.
Zum einen kann man ihn melden - die Konsequenzen hat er denke ich mal verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder man kann einfach ganz nett antworten, seine soziale Kompetenz loben, seinen spielerischen Skill hochpreisen... alles mit ein wenig Ironie gewürzt. Soll Leute geben, die das noch mehr aufregt als eine Verwarnung vom GM...


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

Grüß Dich Belphega,

für solche infantilen Reaktionen gibts in aller Regel nur die Strafe der Ignoranz. Dieses Flamen ist nichts anderes als Aufmerksamkeitsheischerei. Und nicht drauf zu reagieren ist meistens die größte Desillusion, da du damit das übliche Reaktionsmuster seiner/ihrer Opfer durchbrichst und er/sie nicht zum Ziel kommt. Jeder Witz wird spasslos wenn niemand drüber lacht. Und wenn sich niemand über ihn/sie aufregt, welchen Sinn hat dann noch das Flamen? Das hört nach wenigen Tagen auf.
Dennoch finde ich du solltest dein Ticket aufrecht halten (die GMs machen grad mal wieder ihre Aufräumtour bei Gold-Sellern/Käufern und sind eh aktuell unterbesetzt, siehe Stellenausschreibungen...).

Ansonsten: Think Pink und lass dir den Spass von den "ImbaMegaIchBinTollPeoplez" und Konsorten nicht verderben - wir alle wissen: das sind geistig arme Menschen deren einziges Konfliktlösungspotential darin besteht aggresiv das soziale Verhalten anderer zu bombardieren.

Grüßle
Zkral


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Strappleberry schrieb:


> Omg das mit dem abknallen hat der ernsthaft geschrieben?!
> was für'n psychopat..-.-



Jo
Und das komische is ja, ich hab nur einen einzigen Satz zu dem gesagt.
Weil er wirklich asozial gespielt hat. Ich kannte den weder vorher (bin erst seit 2 Monaten auf dem Server und kenn außer meinen Gildies niemanden) noch irgendwie nachher ._.

Der hat haufenweise Zeug geschrieben.
Vonwegen ich sei..

..sicher son sexuell unbefriedigter Typ der sich bei Blutelfinnen einen runterholt.
..ich bin voll der "Assispacke" und er hofft dass ich keine Kinder hab die mitbekommen wie saublöd ihr Vater is.
..ich soll mit wow aufhörn weil dann fang ich wenigstens damit an intelligenter zu werden.
..er hofft dass mich im rl jemand abknallt, weil solche spacken braucht man in der wow nicht.
..er hofft dass meine freundin, falls ich je eine haben werde, behinderte kinder bekommt.

etc etc - ich bin ja gar kein mann oO
Ich mein, nicht nur dass er an mir vorbeiredet - wenn ich wüsste dass sowas irgendwann mal ein Kind lesen müsste, dann würd ich den Kerl anzeigen.


----------



## Looklike (25. Juni 2009)

Mit Fraktionen hat das eh nix zu tun... Ich Horde habe mehr guter Erfahrungen mit unseren Freunden ^^ gemacht als mit unserer Horde...

Ok hättest wirklich sagen können...Ich brauche das/die auch...sollen wir schnell zusammen machen?! Dann wäre es sicherlich nicht zu diesem Eklat gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Konfliktbewältigung nennt man das.

Kaffee trinken, runterkommen und weiterspielen^^


----------



## toryz (25. Juni 2009)

Es gibt viele solcher Idioten, einfach das Ignore drauf lassen und nicht weiter reagieren, maximal es einem GM melden. Ist zwar ärgerlich aber sollte er auf Buffed mitlesen wird er sich jetzt freuen das du wegen ihm so auf der Palme bist....traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Nahan (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> schreibt zeug vonwegen „ich wünsch dir behinderte Kinder“ oder „hoffentlich knallt dich im RL einer ab“ dann find ich das nicht so lustig..



Wenn er das wirklich geschrieben hat und du noch die Briefe hast (wobei da GM's sicher auch noch Sicherheitskopien haben, du solltest nur wissen, wann das war), dann steht einer mehrtägigen Sperre eigentlich nix im Wege. Bei Wiederholungstätern ist dann auch der ganze Account weg (irgendwann mal - da muss halt schon einiges zusammen kommen).


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2009)

Jemandem aus seiner Gilde ausrichten er soll ihm sagen dass Du ein RL Weibchen bist, ich wette dann ist er plötzlich ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Nahan schrieb:


> Wenn er das wirklich geschrieben hat und du noch die Briefe hast (wobei da GM's sicher auch noch Sicherheitskopien haben, du solltest nur wissen, wann das war), dann steht einer mehrtägigen Sperre eigentlich nix im Wege.



Gestern Abend beim Einloggen hab ich die Briefe gesehn. Seit Vorgestern Nachmittag war ich da nichtmehr online. Irgendwann dazwischen muss er sie verschickt habn.

Und sie sind sowohl noch im Postkasten als auch via Kopie in der Bank.
Deshalb war ich ja so erpacht darauf dass michn GM kontaktiert ._.


----------



## FoolsTome (25. Juni 2009)

Hatte ich neulich auch. 
Sucht jemand im LFG chat nen ranged fuer auriyana. 
Ich, schurke, frage ihn: Hey, fuer auri braucht man ja nicht unbedingt nen ranged. Ich bin genau so gut wie n jaeger hab equip und kenn die ini auswendig. Nimmst mich mit?
Er antwortet: Hat dein Jaeger denn steiles (lol?) gear?
Ich: Ne, hab keinen jaeger. Ich wueder mitm schurken mitkommen. Is zwar kein ranged aber is ja nicht so wichtig. Geht das klar? =)
Nach 2 minuten ohne antwort...
Ich: Auriyana ist ja kein ranged encounter. Ja / Nein / Vielleicht?
Er: Nerv mich nicht du noob.
Ich: Ich wollte ja nur ne antwort o.O 
[Spieler ignoriert euch]
Ich hab mich im LFG chat natuerlich sofort ueber die naps lustig gemacht, bis einer aus seiner gilde schrieb: 
N anderer: Ey lasst doch mal das kindische verhalten ihr noobs.
Ich: /w Was hier kindisch ist, ist das verhalten von XY
[Spieler ignoriert euch]

Da hatte mich tatsaechlich die ganze "Ogrimmar Killer Gang" Gilde auf ignore. xD


----------



## xaramon (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Gestern Abend beim Einloggen hab ich die Briefe gesehn. Seit Vorgestern Nachmittag war ich da nichtmehr online. Irgendwann dazwischen muss er sie verschickt habn.
> 
> Und sie sind sowohl noch im Postkasten als auch via Kopie in der Bank.
> Deshalb war ich ja so erpacht darauf dass michn GM kontaktiert ._.




dann kontaktiere sie via blizz seite, bei dem was er dir geschrieben hat wird dr acc gebannd für immer.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/harassmentp1.html

und blizz / gm anschreiben online. zu 100% perm bann.

Kannst uns ja mal den namen sagen von dem guten spieler^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

Dass was du da beschreibst ist arg dreist, eine möglichkeit ist den Gildenmeister (sollte er in einer gilde sein) verständigen und auf das fehlverhalten seiner member aufmerksam machen (die warscheinlichkeit das der Gildenmeister genau son idiot ist,  50:50)

Die zweite möglichkeit ist entweder wenn du auf einem PvE Server bist nen alli erstellen und n schlönes Kopfgeld aussetzen... - und/oder auf irgendeine art und weise mit der anderen Fraktion in kontakt treten und ihn ganken lassen bis er die schnauze voll hat.

Wie auch immer dieser Beschriebene Hexer ist eine Blamage für uns Hexer und am liebsten würde ich dem Typ in den allerwertesten treten.

mfg

/e: und das was Tikume sagt wird glaub ich nicht ziehen, was ist wenn besagter Hexer auch weiblich ist? Auch Frauen können Schweine sein! (ist aber nicht die regel)


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Meistens is da dann die ganze Gilde gleich beknackt.
Gleich wie gestern in Hdz4. Tankdudu mit 52k leben, meine Schami, ein Vergelter undn Hexer.
Undn Healdudu, grün equiped mit 11k Mana und vllt 700-800 addheal.

Timerun hätte gut geklappt, auch wenn der pala ab und zu mitheilen musste.
kurz vorm vorletzten boss (wir warn bei 7 Minuten) schreibt der grün equipte Dudu: "sry muss naxx die gilde braucht mich dringend". Und weg war er.

Wir kamen noch beim ewigen Verderber an (ohne Heal), warn aber etwa 20 Sekunden zu spät.

Ich hab mich dann bei seiner Raidleitung beschwert, dass er einfach so 4 Leute in ner Ini zurück is nur weil sie so stressen. Der Raidleiter hat dann gemeint, der Healdudu is nur ein Klotz im Bein und hat voll gebettelt dass er mit darf. Epics leechen und so. Und dass er da nix dafür kann. Und wir solln uns alle ne Naxxgilde suchn und nicht in "heroics rumgimpen" hahaha -.-


----------



## hamemnesut (25. Juni 2009)

Es ist schade, dass solche "Menschen" nicht den Grips haben sich vorzustellen, was sie von sich geben. Allein der Spruch "...sollst behinderte Kinder bekommen...." zeugt von solcher Dummheit. Er/Sie sollte mal über psyschologische Betreuung nachdenken. 

Sowas macht mich stink sauer. So ein Subjekt sollte mal einen Tag mit behinderten Menschen verbringen und dann nochmal über seine dummen Sprüche nachdenken. 

Ich hoffe Blizzard knipst ihm/ihr die virtuellen Lichter aus. Mit einem temporären Bann ist es da meines Erachtens nicht getan.


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Die zweite möglichkeit ist entweder wenn du auf einem PvE Server bist nen alli erstellen und n schlönes Kopfgeld aussetzen... - und/oder auf irgendeine art und weise mit der anderen Fraktion in kontakt treten und ihn ganken lassen bis er die schnauze voll hat.




Dooferweise hätte er damit sein eigentliches Ziel Aufmerksamkeit dann doch erreicht. Egal ob er nun Aufmerksamkeit von seiner Gilde oder Bekannten bekommt, bei denen er damit prahlen kann, oder von Belphega, der er dann weiter auf die Nerven gehen kann, hätte besagter Hexenmeister seinen "sozialen Kontakt".

Die Briefe sind meiner Meinung nach auch nur Sprüche. Meist finden sich solche Kiddies toll, so mutig, wenn sie derartige Sachen schreiben. Der Mensch der hinter den Sprüchen sitzt tut mir echt leid. Muss ein sozial verarmter Typ sein, der sich nicht weiter zu helfen weiss als sowas abzulassen. Dich, Belphega, sollten die gar nicht stören. Er kennt dich nicht, schießt blind durch die Gegend und trifft vielleicht mal irgend nen wunden Punkt durch Zufall. Drüber stehen und abwarten, Beweise sammeln und dann dem GM geben (falls er die überhaupt braucht, meist haben die bessere Logdateien...).


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (25. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> apropos Horde / Allie. Pvp-Server? Setz doch Kopfgeld aus im Realmforum. Wer dir Screenshots von minimum 10 Toden bringt, kriegt 200G^^


Schwierig ohne dessen Name zu erwähnen.^^
Immer gut paar bekannte bei der anderen Fraktion zu haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte auch öfters Ärger mit meinem eigenen Volk und da reichte ein schnelles umloggen auf andere Fraktion aus. Alles umsonst!

1T Bann, 3T, 1Woche.. Permabann! stimmt nicht leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenne einige sehr unhöfliche Leute die bei wirklich extrem vielen in der Ignore stehen wegen Gildenbank plündern, immer wieder beleidigungen, bedarf auf alles, werden immerwieder von Inigruppen rausgeschmissen und noch Heute spielen sie fröhlich auf deren Realms weiter als ob nie was gewesen währe. 
Müssen einfach mit einem schlechten Ruf leben, aber das scheint die gar nicht zu stören. "Hab sowieso einen schlechten Ruf also ist es sowieso egal ob mich mehr oder weniger hassen"..

Bei einem Kiddie bringt nix zu sagen man ist ein RL Weibchen.. Einer ärgerte mal eine Gildenkollegin worauf ich ihn anschrieb er soll sie in ruhe lassen. Was dann an Frauenfeindliche wörter kamen...


----------



## Nuffing (25. Juni 2009)

Da gibt es nur eine sache zu tun, selber auf ignore und bei beschimpfungen melden, damit hast du deine ruhe und er kriegt sein fett weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> GMs melden sich auch manchmal 36 Stunden nicht.
> Typisches Beispiel für soziale Inkompetenz.



Hast du eigentlich auch nur den Hauch eines Hauches einer Ahnung was soziale Inkompentez eigentlich ist?
Und das lange GM Wartezeiten so ziemlich mit allem zu tun haben können (Viele Tickets wegen Event/Patch/zu wenige GMs/zuviele FunTickets etc.)
aber bestimmt nicht mit sozialer Inkompetenz ?


----------



## MadMat (25. Juni 2009)

Moin,

Leider ganz normal, auf allen Servern und bei beiden Fraktionen anscheinend.
Kenne das nur zu gut, man will ein Erz kloppen / Blümchen ausrupfen / findet eine Truhe oder nur ein Questitem (wie bei Dir) und schon
kommt jemand im "Sturzflug" an und nimmt es, wärend Du mit den Mobs beschäftigt bist.
Kann man leider nichts gegen machen, manche sind so.  Find das auch bisschen Assi, nennt man wohl Ninjaloot, aber die Kinder nennen das 
"clever". 
Dein Fall ist natürlich extrem, aber den Kerl kann man doch sogar wegen Beleidigung mit nem Bann versehen.

Grüße


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

zkral du verstehst anscheinend nicht worauf ich hinaus wollte, ich habe in dem moment rp technisch gedacht.

Wenn man ein hübsches sümmchen von sagen wir 100g für die Allianz aussetzt gibt es einige "Sölldner/Kopfgeldjäger" die sich der sache annehmen.
Hat bei mir schon einige male gewirkt da ich auch diverse leute der Horde auf meinem Server kenne und mir mal ein Dudu auch diverse male was weg geschnappt hat, die 150g waren es mir wert, eine Woche wurde der Typ so genervt von der Horde dass er sich bei mir entschuldigt hat und mir nie wieder in die quäre kam.


----------



## Rygel (25. Juni 2009)

nette geschichte. ICH würde das so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und dem typen die hölle heiß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!! ihn beim gaymaster anschwärzen ist vermutlich effektiv, richtig aber langwierig ... da würde ich mir schon selbst den spaß erlauben und mir überlegen wie ich ihn am besten drankriegen kann.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Kiddie bringt nix zu sagen man ist ein RL Weibchen.. Einer ärgerte mal eine Gildenkollegin worauf ich ihn anschrieb er soll sie in ruhe lassen. Was dann an Frauenfeindliche wörter kamen...



Ich find die bezeichnung Kiddie nicht angemessen.
Es gibt viele spielende Kinder die genug Grips haben um sich normal auszudrücken.
Kinder machen die WoW nicht schlechter.
__

Aber das mit Frauenfeindlich stimmt.
Es gibt 3 Arten von WoW-Männern.

1) Die vergebenen und geistig gesunden - die sehn ne Frau wie jeden andren Spieler und plaudern und spieln mit der wie mit jedem andren auch.

2) Die "omg ne zockende Frau!!!111"-Spieler, das sind dann die, die alle Frauen mit allen Twinks durch alle Inis ziehn, ihnen Reittiere und Haustiere jenseits aller Preisgrenzen kaufen und ihnen irgendwann Briefchen zuschicken, wo drinsteht dass man verliebt is. (Bei mir war da maln Smaragdgrüner Welpling und son Hochzeitsring aus Ratchet drin).

3) und die "pfoah ne keine weiber"-Spieler, das sind dann die, die im RL oder ingame mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Frauen gemacht habn und jetz der Meinung sind dass wir nur hintern Herd gehörn, nicht autofahren können und ja - aber ja die Finger vom PC lassen solln.


----------



## MadMat (25. Juni 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Schwierig ohne dessen Name zu erwähnen.^^
> Immer gut paar bekannte bei der anderen Fraktion zu haben!
> 
> 
> ...



Muss leider Doppelt posten.

Es geht sicher besser auf nem Blümchenserver (PvE), oder auf nem PvP jemanden bei der anderen Seite kennen.
Einfach dann ein "Mimimi, blabla gankt mich dauernd" oder was Ähnliches und schon gehts los ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Poserritter (25. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich auch nur den Hauch eines Hauches einer Ahnung was soziale Inkompentez eigentlich ist?
> Und das lange GM Wartezeiten so ziemlich mit allem zu tun haben können (Viele Tickets wegen Event/Patch/zu wenige GMs/zuviele FunTickets etc.)
> aber bestimmt nicht mit sozialer Inkompetenz ?


Wat? Wer bist du denn?
Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Antworten zu einem Zitat mit 2 unterschiedlichen Aussagen.
Aussage 1: GM meldet sich seit 4 Stunden nich
Aussage 2: der Hexer und was der da so treibt

Naja manchmal sind meine Gedankengänge schwer nachzuvollziehen aber darüber solltest gerade *du* dich doch wohl nicht aufregen. *hust* Koch dirn Kaffee und komm klar. Ich hab noch ganz andre "Hauch eines Hauches", da kommst du gar nicht drauf.

Poser


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> zkral du verstehst anscheinend nicht worauf ich hinaus wollte, ich habe in dem moment rp technisch gedacht.
> 
> Wenn man ein hübsches sümmchen von sagen wir 100g für die Allianz aussetzt gibt es einige "Sölldner/Kopfgeldjäger" die sich der sache annehmen.
> Hat bei mir schon einige male gewirkt da ich auch diverse leute der Horde auf meinem Server kenne und mir mal ein Dudu auch diverse male was weg geschnappt hat, die 150g waren es mir wert, eine Woche wurde der Typ so genervt von der Horde dass er sich bei mir entschuldigt hat und mir nie wieder in die quäre kam.




/wink
Och, denk schon dass ich das verstanden hab. Bin einfach nur anderer Meinung *smile*.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (25. Juni 2009)

Kiddie heisst nicht das derjenige Minderjährig ist.
Ach davon gibts doch genug beiträge hier im Forum wo über das Thema geredet wird^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega jetzt bekomm ich angst, es gibt tatsächlich Männer die einem in nem Spiel alles mögliche kaufen? o_O Ich denk mir meinen Teil dabei. 
Dann Gehöre ich wohl zu den Erst genannten

Aber mal ehrlich was haben die leute davon so ein unsoziales verhalten an den Tag zu legen? Seien es nun "Ninjalooter" oder die mitten in der Ini am Letzen Boss Typen die sagen "Sorry mein Hund hat den Hamster Verschluckt" Typen die dann die Grp Leaven.. in allen Ehren RL geht vor aber wenn es wirtklich teilweise sowas von bescheuerte Ausreden sind die ein Grund sind zu Leaven weis ich nicht was bei denen zu hause ab geht da kann man wenigstens noch den Letzen boss mit machen oder hat den anstand und sorgt für ersatz.


----------



## Minastry (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:
			
		

> ..sicher son sexuell unbefriedigter Typ der sich bei Blutelfinnen einen runterholt.
> ..ich bin voll der "Assispacke" und er hofft dass ich keine Kinder hab die mitbekommen wie saublöd ihr Vater is.
> ..ich soll mit wow aufhörn weil dann fang ich wenigstens damit an intelligenter zu werden.
> ..er hofft dass mich im rl jemand abknallt, weil solche spacken braucht man in der wow nicht.
> ..er hofft dass meine freundin, falls ich je eine haben werde, behinderte kinder bekommt.



Sollte das der Fall sein, wäre die einzig richtige Reaktion ein Permabann auf Lebenszeit. Ich weiß nicht wie Blizzard in solchen Fällen reagiert, aber alles andere ist inakzeptabel. Sowas ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed-User,
> 
> vor etwa 2 Wochen hab ich mit meiner Schamanin bei den Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig gemacht.
> Falls ihr die Quests kennt, wisst ihr bestimmt wie mühsam die Mine immer ist. Auf 80 mit Aoe - kein Problem - aber ich war auf 74 ohne AoE und es war jedes mal überfarmt.
> ...


 Also ich würde meine mutter anrufen und ihr das ganze sagen.Oh man wie kindisch ist das das ist nur ein SPIEL


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Juni 2009)

ein ähnliches erlebnis hatte ich kürzlich auch.  ich twinke mit meinem schurken, schleiche mich an, verteile kopfnüsse, töte nach und nach meine questmobs und loote die in dem gebiet verstreuten questitems. 

ich wollte looten, ein gegner erwischt mich von hinten...der kampf ist im gange, da sehe ich zwei palas (wie solls auch anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) meiner fraktion auftauchen. kaum erspäht, wurde auch schon mein umkämpftes questitem weggelootet....

das war nur der anfang....ich schleiche mich an den nächsten mob, dieser wird vor meiner nase gepullt...nächster, das gleiche wieder...

ich sagte: "lasst mir auch noch was über^^....oder inv in die grp pls".....xxx lacht euch aus. schon eine sekunde später sah ich in rosa schrift "haha noob"
ich: "kann ich dir irgendwie helfen?"...xxx: "wennd zu dumm zum pullen bist hast pech gehabt"....ich: "ich kann mich nicht erinnern, mit dir jemals schon ein schwein gegessen zu haben"...xxx: "verpiss dich noob"......

es fliegen noch einige beleidigungen und lol´s seinerseits, ich denke mir meinen teil, mache mich unsichtbar, gehe afk und warte bis die zwei weg sind....

das verhalten einiger spieler ist leider mehr als nur lächerlich....aber auf destromath rächt sich früher oder später alles.

per post wurde ich auch mal ne weile zugeflamed, weil ich einen anderen spieler im ah unterboten hatte. jedoch konnte ich ihn davon überzeugen, dass es wohl besser für ihn wäre, dies zu unterlassen.


----------



## Versace83 (25. Juni 2009)

Also so ein Verhalten von dem Hexer ist ja mal richtig assi.
Aber bei sowas kann man echt kaum was machen, außer eben auf ignore list packen (was ich persönlich früher gemacht hätte als du) und nen GM anschreiben, was du ja gemacht hast.

Und in der speziellen Situation einfach ausloggen und später weitermachen.... wegen sowas würde ich mich echt nicht großartig aufregen.


----------



## kurnthewar (25. Juni 2009)

schick einfach dem gm wenn du kontakt mit ihm hast die post zu das sollte einen permanenten bann auslösen.

und damit sollte der daraus gelernt haben.


----------



## MadMat (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Gestern Abend beim Einloggen hab ich die Briefe gesehn. Seit Vorgestern Nachmittag war ich da nichtmehr online. Irgendwann dazwischen muss er sie verschickt habn.
> 
> Und sie sind sowohl noch im Postkasten als auch via Kopie in der Bank.
> Deshalb war ich ja so erpacht darauf dass michn GM kontaktiert ._.




"noch X Tage bis die Mail gelöscht wird." Abgezogen von den 30 Tagen Lagerzeit weis man also an welchem Tag die rein gekommen sind.
Jede Mail hat also einen Zeitstempel. Ist aber nicht wichtig, der Inhalt zählt ja diesmal.

Grüße


----------



## wildrazor09 (25. Juni 2009)

Da kocht ja echt die Scheiße! Das es so asi leute gibt....Abwarten bis Gm sich meldet, der wird noch seine Strafe bekommen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Wat? Wer bist du denn?
> Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Antworten zu einem Zitat mit 2 unterschiedlichen Aussagen.
> Aussage 1: GM meldet sich seit 4 Stunden nich
> Aussage 2: der Hexer und was der da so treibt
> ...



Oho, das deine Antwort sozusagen zweiteilig war, konnte ich dem Post wirklich nicht entnehmen. Weder war ne Erklärung dabei noch ein Absatz dazwischen.
Wenn es aber so gemeint war wie du gesagt hast, dass ist mein Einwand natürlich haltlos und ich ziehe ihn zurück.

(Es sind weniger deine Gedankengänge die schwer zu verstehen sind, als die Form des ersten Posts. Der zweite war um längen besser sortiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Also ich würde meine mutter anrufen und ihr das ganze sagen.Oh man wie kindisch ist das das ist nur ein SPIEL




Kindisch finde ich da eher Fullquotes für nen popeligen Einzeiler...hmm, bist du zufällig Untoten-Hexenmeister? Nicht? Naja, war 'n Versuch wert...

Jedenfalls haben solche Beleidigungen, die jener per Ingamepost oder Whisper gemacht hat nix mit Spiel zu tun.


----------



## Minastry (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:
			
		

> FULLL QUOTE!!!!!! Also ich würde meine mutter anrufen und ihr das ganze sagen.Oh man wie kindisch ist das das ist nur ein SPIEL



zu dem Fullquote erstmal GZ! 

und ja es ist nur ein Spiel, wenn man einem aber Todeswünsche ausrichten lässt, hat er in einem Multiplayerspiel einfach nichts verloren. Aber ich erwarte nicht das du sowas verstehst. =)


----------



## Sulli (25. Juni 2009)

Ulf schrieb:


> Ist leider so einfach links liegen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Recht geb ^^.....WoW ist ziemlich verkommen , das ist für viele ihr RL und da machen sie was sie( sich* )im RL nicht trauen*/können /dürfen.
In WoW sind solche Leute die Kings aber im RL Flöten... aber das ist ja meist in solchen Spielen.
Mir macht es freude wenn ich mal einen helfen kann auch wenns Item technisch nen Minus wird.. aber es gibt doch soviel Items in son Game die sich nach kürzester Zeit wiederholen


----------



## Poserritter (25. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oho, das deine Antwort sozusagen zweiteilig war, konnte ich dem Post wirklich nicht entnehmen. Weder war ne Erklärung dabei noch ein Absatz dazwischen.
> Wenn es aber so gemeint war wie du gesagt hast, dass ist mein Einwand natürlich haltlos und ich ziehe ihn zurück.
> 
> (Es sind weniger deine Gedankengänge die schwer zu verstehen sind, als die Form des ersten Posts. Der zweite war um längen besser sortiert
> ...



wow, der Kaffee hat - scheints - gut getan. 
Na denn, viel Spass noch hier und bei was auch immer du so _nebenher_ tust, bis die Tage.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Belphega jetzt bekomm ich angst, es gibt tatsächlich Männer die einem in nem Spiel alles mögliche kaufen? o_O Ich denk mir meinen Teil dabei.
> Dann Gehöre ich wohl zu den Erst genannten




Joah darüber könnt ich ein Buch schreiben (:
Ich hatte 2005 nen Stalker aus NRW. Der hat Ingame auch alles Mögliche getan.
Und irgendwie iser über die Gildenhp und nen RL-Freund an meine Adresse gekommen und dann stand der plötzlich da. Das ging bis zu nem polizeilichen Eingriff, manche haben echt ne derbe Macke.

Mensch was ich schon alles ingame von solchen Kerlen bekommen hab.. Liebesbriefe, Haustiere, BoE-Teile, bla bla. Nix davon nur irgendwie angefragt. Das kam einfach alles so mit nem Anhang ala "weil ich dich gern hab".

Klar freut man sich da im ersten Moment. Nur nützen das verdammt viele Frauen einfach nur aus.
Wolln wir nen Thread darüber erstelln?


----------



## Kerandos (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn er Dich beleidigt, würde ich ihn melden, und wenn der GM ein bissl braucht bis er Dir antwortet, umso besser, denn wie sagt man so schön: "Rache ist ein Gericht das man kalt genießt" Und der 3 Tage Bann (oder was auch immer) ist morgen auch noch 3 Tage lang :-) Und er trifft ohn härter, da er ja jetzt glaubt, damit davon gekommen zu sein.

Unbedingt solltest Du den Ärger loswerden, der frisst Dich nur auf. Wie das am Besten geht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, bei Männern hilft Sport, Holzhacken oder Schreien (allerdings nicht mit anderen Menschen, sondern im Wald) Frauen sind da möglicherweise anders, ich tippe zwar drauf dass Sport auch hilft, aber ob es das Deine ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

LG Stephan


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

naja der HM wird er hoffentlich nicht sein dann würde es ja bedeuten dass Besagtes Subjekt Hirnmasse besitzen würde die er zum Denken und Lesen benutzen kann was wiederum bedeutet dass besagter HM den IQ einer Küchenschabe hat..

aber viel schlauer kann der fullquoter nicht sein sonst würde ihm eine Geistreichere antwort einfallen


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> lol...also so ein Verhalten von dem Hexer ist ja mal richtig assi.
> Aber bei sowas kann man echt kaum was machen, außer eben auf ignore list packen (was ich persönlich früher gemacht hätte als du) und nen GM anschreiben, was du ja gemacht hast.
> 
> Und in der speziellen Situation einfach ausloggen und später weitermachen.... wegen sowas würde ich mich echt nicht großartig aufregen.


1.Man kriegt keinen permanenten bann in solchen fällen wie diesem hier kriegt man höchstens 3 stunden minimum.
2.Jeder kann sich die eier schnappen ihm ist eh wayne ob du das selten ei zu erst gefunden hast.Du wurdest angegrifen und cast unterbrochen.von daher ist es legal.
3.Das ist nur ein Spiel.
4.Das mit RL post Find ich zu assi und da muss man halt damit zur Polizei gehen. Wegen drohung ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcatea (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed-User,
> 
> vor etwa 2 Wochen hab ich mit meiner Schamanin bei den Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig gemacht.
> Falls ihr die Quests kennt, wisst ihr bestimmt wie mühsam die Mine immer ist. Auf 80 mit Aoe - kein Problem - aber ich war auf 74 ohne AoE und es war jedes mal überfarmt.
> ...



Aufhören mit WOW und EQ2 spielen da hast dein ruhe sind nur anständige Spieler da.


----------



## Manowar (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber das mit Frauenfeindlich stimmt.
> Es gibt 3 Arten von WoW-Männern.
> 
> 1) Die vergebenen und geistig gesunden - die sehn ne Frau wie jeden andren Spieler und plaudern und spieln mit der wie mit jedem andren auch.
> ...



Drehen wir das einfach mal um,wo findest du dich da Belphega?
Zu #3 oder?

Es gibt auch Männer die nicht mit ihrem Schwanz vorrauslaufen.
Weil ich finde mich da nicht in der Liste..

Schreib nen Ticket und übertreibs hier nicht.


----------



## Wowneuling (25. Juni 2009)

Vorab ein Dank an dragonfiest9308 der hier eindrucksvoll mit seinem Vollzitat und einem Einsatzer darunter verdeutlich, dass solche Torfköpfe nicht nur im Spiel zu finden sind.

Was du in deinem Fall machen kannst, hast du bereits getan. Den Vorfall einfach einem Gamemaster melden. Eine Wartezeit von nur 4 Stunden ist absolut im Rahmen, also kein Grund sich darüber aufzuregen. 

Generell lohnt es sich nicht, wegen solchen Leute auch nur ein Mausklick mehr zu machen als man zum Melden benötigt. Die Tipps die hier gegeben wurden á la "mach 2nd Account um Spam ihn zu", bringen rein garnichts. Im Gegenteil, du machst dadurch nur deutlich, auf selbem Niveau zu agieren. Ich denke, dass hast du nicht nötig, auf ein solches Niveau abzurutschen.

Ich gehe mit solchen Leuten generell nach dem gleichen Schema vor und es hat immer Erfolg. Komplettes ignorieren (nicht nur mit der /ignore Funktion), seinen Worten auch nicht eine Gehirnzelle schenken, ist die effektivste Methode. Nicht selten merkt man dann bei seinem Gegenüber eine gewisse Frustration, wenn er bemerkt, dass sein Versuch einen zu nerven oder mit seinem Micky-Maus-Gedisse anzukacken, nicht fruchtet. Denn solche Leuten *wollen* meist einfach nur, dass du dich aufregst. Reine Provokation. Da solltest du aber drüber stehen...

Am Besten die eintreffenden Briefe von Ihm einfach löschen bzw. als Spam deklarieren. Allein dieser Thread wäre mir der Arbeit zuviel.


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2009)

Mit Beleidigungen schiesst er sich ohnehin selbst ins Knie. GM melden und Ende.

Ansonsten: Es ist halt ein wenig wie im richtigen leben. Es ist ja auch nicht so dass Du ausnahmslos mit allen Deutschen gut Freund bist. Es gibt immer jemanden den man nicht leiden kann.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Drehen wir das einfach mal um,wo findest du dich da Belphega?
> *Zu #3 oder?*
> 
> Es gibt auch Männer die nicht mit ihrem Schwanz vorrauslaufen.
> ...



Nein, zu #1 (:
Ich zock nur mit meinem Freund zusammen und hab Casual-Onlinezeiten.
Ergo #2 & #3 wär nichtmal möglich.
_

Es gibt genug Männer die nicht mit ihrem Schwanz vorauslaufen.
Aber es gibt auch genug Männer dies tun.


----------



## soul6 (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mir tun die Beleidigungen ja nicht wirklich was. Aber ich stell mir immer vor – wenn ichn Kind hätte und das spielt – und da kommt son Arsch daher und schreibt zeug vonwegen „ich wünsch dir behinderte Kinder“ oder „hoffentlich knallt dich im RL einer ab“ dann find ich das nicht so lustig..



Oha ! Na das ist aber heftigst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin zwar Ally (leider gibts solche "Koffer" auch bei uns, bzw. überall), doch solltest du die Post noch haben, dann ist es etwas mehr als 1 Tag bann !
Wird dir wegen warten auf GM nichts anderes überbleiben, doch schau mal in welcher Gilde er ist und wenn es eine gute Gilde ist, dann berichte das mal seinem Gildenmeister !
Was ich damit sagen will : "sollte das einer meiner Gildis machen (vorausgesetzt es stimmt so  / weil vorverurteilt ist man ja schneller als man glaubt in WOW), dann dauert es bis zum kick
genauso lange, wie ich zum öffnen des Gildenfensters und anklicken brauche (also ca. 3 sekunden) !

Habe nämlich erst vor kurzem einen in besagten 3 sekunden aus der Gilde gekickt, weil er meinte im raid (wo ein paar randoms dabei waren) mal kurz ähnliches von sich zu geben (war rasistisch).
Sich normal zu benehmen, sind ja wohl die einfachsten rules, denn es fällt IMMER auf den Ruf der Gilde zurück.

Sorry, ich reagiere mittlerweile schon sehr heftig auf derartige Typen ...... weil einen guten Ruf aufzubauen ist schwer genug und einen schlechten Ruf hat man wegen sowas, in kürzester Zeit .

lg
randy


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

noch son fullquoter sag mal weist du wie man eine antwort in einem Forum erstellt? oder kennst du nur den Zitieren+Antworten Button werter arcatea?

und es gibt leider Gottes in allen MMO´s solche Spinner da kannst du dein EQ2 noch so Huldigen wie du möchtest dass mal da zu


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nein, zu #1 (:
> Ich zock nur mit meinem Freund zusammen und hab Casual-Onlinezeiten.
> Ergo #2 & #3 wär nichtmal möglich.
> _
> ...


Das ist nur ein GAME kein RL


----------



## Silmarilli (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber das mit Frauenfeindlich stimmt.
> Es gibt 3 Arten von WoW-Männern.
> 
> 1) Die vergebenen und geistig gesunden - die sehn ne Frau wie jeden andren Spieler und plaudern und spieln mit der wie mit jedem andren auch.
> ...



Also das find ich jetzt aber schon diskriminierend das du die gutaussehenden vergebenen schwulen Männer vergessen hast :-)

naja aber es soll auch vergebene und geistig nicht gesunden geben .... siehe alle zwei Tage in der Presse wenn n Mann seine Frau verprügelt, totschiesst, absticht oder ähnliches.
Würde das ganze nicht so verallgemeinern

Und
Ich würde den Deppen auf meine FL setzen und wenn ich ihn dann mal in ner hauptstadt sehe im Handels-Channel "allgemein" über solche Beleidigungen und Briefe ne Diskussion vom Stapel reissen - am besten mit Zitaten aus den Briefen - weil da hast du Beweise in der Hand
Und es wird sicher mindestens einen Schelm geben der so neugierig ist zu fragen um welchen Spieler es sich denn handelt - naja zum ausgebuuuhten Gelächter eines Servers zu werden denke ich wird auch bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen das der Typ kappiert das man sich nicht mit dir anlegen sollte
Alternativ kann man auch wenn keiner nachfragt einfach mal einstreuen ... an alle die mich angeflüstert haben wer das denn ist ... es geht um den Herrn XY aus der Gilde YZ .... die Gilde ruhig mit hineinziehen ... weil wenn das dort jemand mitbekommt bekommt er von seinen "Spiel-Kumpels" sein Fett weg 

Zumindest ich würde jemanden der aus meiner Gilde ist und eine solche Aktion reisst die Ohren auf Doppel-XL ziehen .... *knurr*

lg sily soweit


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein GAME kein RL


Ah und nachträglich gz zu 80


----------



## Nadeva (25. Juni 2009)

Sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich aber lass doch dem Bub seinen Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn beim Windeln wechseln die Mutti den Hintern abwischt und danach einsalbt,dann brennt das schon ziemlich und wenn er denne grad WOW spielt verstehe ich solche Ausbrüche schon hehe.Ne,mehr als das einem GM melden würd ich da auch nicht machen es sei denn er nerft so das Dein Spielspass dauerhaft eingeschränkt wird.Dann würde ich grössere Geschütze ausfahren.Aber lass ihn mal austoben so wie ich es z.B.auch bei meiner Tochter mache wenn sie nerft und niemand beachtet es ,hört sie auch sehr schnell auf damit :-)
Wünsche Dir noch viel Spass !!

PS: @zkral, nice Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danijel (25. Juni 2009)

vieleicht das spiel wechseln?


----------



## Lari (25. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> naja der HM wird er hoffentlich nicht sein dann würde es ja bedeuten dass Besagtes Subjekt Hirnmasse besitzen würde die er zum Denken und Lesen benutzen kann was wiederum bedeutet dass besagter HM den IQ einer Küchenschabe hat..


Moment, Küchenschaben können Lesen und Schreiben? *grübel*

@ Belphega: Momentan sitzt mein Main außerhalb der Raidzeiten auch in einem Bauernhaus und wartet auf den Spawn eines Rare-Mobs bzw. ich logg beim twinken immer mal wieder ein und schau nach, ob er da ist. Grund ist ein Pet, dass dieser Rare droppen kann. Allerdings mach ich das nicht für mich, sondern für zwei Frauen, die im IRC-Channel vom Server rumgeistern. Wert von dem Pet ist 1000+ Gold, und eins hab ich sogar schon verschenkt. Allerdings geschieht das völlig ohne Hintergedanken (erstes Pet ging an eine Allianzlerin, die dieses Pet nur aus dem neutralen AH kriegen könnte, ich bekam dafür das weiße Kätzchen  ), sondern einfach so.
InGame Werte sind für mich relativ, ein Pet bleibt ein Pet. Wenn ich das zweite Pet endlich habe habe ich zwei Menschen glücklich gemacht (passionierte Pet-Sammlerinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und das wars. Dafür wurde schon mein Twink durch diese oder jene Instanz gezogen.

Also nicht jeder Kerl verschenkt Pets aus niederen Beweggründen heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war jetzt offtopic, entschuldige mich dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein GAME kein RL



Jo, wenn die Beleidigungen und Drohungen allerdings bis ins RL gehen ("ich hoffe dich kanllt jmd ab"), sollte man sich da schon Gedanken machen. Den Ernst der Lage hast DU aber nicht ganz verstanden, oder? Und zur Info, die gute TE hatte schonmal nen Stalker und hat denke ich keine Lust, das es wieder darauf hinausläuft....


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein GAME kein RL




Ich denke wir haben deinen Standpunkt verstanden. World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel. Danke für die Aufklärung, dachte bislang das wäre das Sozialerziehungscamp der Supernanny...oder so ähnlich.

Entweder du gehörst zu jener Gruppe von Spielern, die meinen in einem Spiel sei es legitim jeglichen sozialen Verhaltensmustern, die unsere Gesellschaft ausmacht/ausmachen sollte, zu wiedersprechen...dann danke dass du hier bist - an dich sind unsere Antworten gerichtet - oder du gehörst zu jener Fraktion die der Meinung ist, das alles ist ein Spiel und es ist egal was wer darin tut, es sei eh nicht ernst gemeint - dann autsch...!

Wie auch immer...dank an unsere Fullquoter, derentwegen wir nicht auf Seite 1 blättern müssen um den Auftakt vom Fred nochmal lesen zu können.

Tankte Edith flüstert mir zu, man soll sich bedanken...also: Danke fürs Kompliment für die Signa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

da kommt mir ne idee, was würde Katharina Saalfrank wohl spielen? Ne Priesterin? Vermutlich Zwerginoder Orcin da Nacht11en ja zu obzön sind und Blut 11en an Germanys next Top(f) Model erinnern würden.

Ich wünsche keinem ob männlein oder weiblein solch Drohungen die bis ins RL gehen, da solche Leute die einem Drohen  ein ernstes Problem haben und mal nen Seelenklempner aufsuchen sollten.


----------



## soul6 (25. Juni 2009)

Nadeva schrieb:


> Wenn beim Windeln wechseln die Mutti den Hintern abwischt und danach einsalbt,dann brennt das schon ziemlich und wenn er denne grad WOW spielt verstehe ich solche Ausbrüche schon hehe.



KREISCHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh der war gut !!!!!!!!! Nein eigentlich besser: "der war wahnsinn" / sign and you realy made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KodiakderBär (25. Juni 2009)

kenn das prob:-/ hab selbst scho wegen drei solcher nasen en ticket geschrieben die auf igno gepackt bei einem meinem gildenchefe bescheit gesagt der hat seinem gildenchefe bescheit gesagt un als ich ihn 3stunden später in if gesehen hatte war er ohne gilde  das es mit den gms relativ langedauern kann weis ich deshalb schreib ich die tickets immer möglichst ausführlich erst worums geht mit name des beleidigers wann es geschehen ist dann kurze auszüge was er gesag hat mit verweise auf zb die briefe oder dem chatlog meist reicht das dann schon den gm aus un selbst wenn man nicht on ist können die die sache weiter verfolgen und du bekomsmt irgend wann sonen netten brief in den postkasten von blizz indem sie sich bedanken das du das gemeldet hast und sie sich um die sache kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   solche typen sind einfach zum kotzen aber as geilste is wenn ma dann en halbes jahr später von wem angeflüstert wird warum man den auf der igno hat  ma sich dran erinnert es sagt un der wieder aus ner gilde fliegt xD hab ich so ma erlebt^^


----------



## Genickbruch (25. Juni 2009)

Manchmal ist es einfach zu k... . Grad die Hordenleute helfen sich so wenig untereinander.

Hab schon oft Hilfe von Allis bekommen und habe den en auch geholfen wenn sie in Bedrängnis waren.

Bei Deinem Fall.

2. Char. erstellen. Den Typ mit Briefen zutexten und Char. löschen.

Ansonsten auf immer und ewig auf Ignore.


----------



## deathmagier (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein GAME kein RL





Belphega schrieb:


> Joah darüber könnt ich ein Buch schreiben (:
> Ich hatte 2005 nen Stalker aus NRW. Der hat Ingame auch alles Mögliche getan.
> Und irgendwie iser über die Gildenhp und nen RL-Freund an meine Adresse gekommen und dann stand der plötzlich da. Das ging bis zu nem polizeilichen Eingriff, manche haben echt ne derbe Macke.



und auch diese dinge wie hoffentlich knallt dich im rl wer ab haben nichts mehr mit einem spiel zu tun und ich hoffe der besagt hm bekommt nen perma bann vllt. gibt ihm das mal zeit über seine meldungen nach zu denken und vllt. mal nen psychologen zu kontaktieren


----------



## Dreidan (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es gibt genug Männer die nicht mit ihrem Schwanz vorauslaufen.
> Aber es gibt auch genug Männer dies tun.



Alle Männer laufen mit ihrem Schwanz voraus, außer sie gehen rückwärts oder seitlich....

Zu dem Typen, der dich ( TE ) so übel beleidigt hat gibts aus psychologischer Sicht eine Menge zu sagen. Extrem menschenfeindliche Spieler wie dieser, haben gewaltige Probleme im RL. Ihr Verhalten ist nur ein Symptom eines tiefer liegenden Problems. 

Zu unabhängige Leute, so wie der, müssen sich im RL vielleicht alles hart erkämpfen, sind oft von anderen enttäuscht worden und haben deshalb eine negative Grundeinstellung gegen andere.

Warum er dich praktisch verfolgt und weiter beleidigt könnte daran liegen, dass er immer Recht haben will, dahinter stecken meistens Versagensängste. Solange ihm deine Reaktion nicht ausrreicht, dass er sich als Sieger fühlen kann, wird er ( wenn es bei ihm wirklich so extrem ist ) weiter machen. Ignorieren bestätigt ihn nicht, wie du gemerkt hast.

Als Fazit kann man sagen, er ist ein armes Würstchen ( und das mein ich ernst ), der im RL Hilfe braucht. Möglicherweise weiß derjenige das selber aber er kann aus seinen Gewohnheiten nicht ausbrechen.


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

deathmagier schrieb:


> und auch diese dinge wie hoffentlich knallt dich im rl wer ab haben nichts mehr mit einem spiel zu tun und ich hoffe der besagt hm bekommt nen perma bann vllt. gibt ihm das mal zeit über seine meldungen nach zu denken und vllt. mal nen psychologen zu kontaktieren




/brillianz von dalaran on
Was passiert wenn der HM dank Permanentbann nicht mehr HM ist? Dann hat er ja auf einmal Zeit. Oje, der wird doch nicht...oder etwa doch? Nein das traut er sich sicher nicht...aber wer weiss das schon? Wer sowas sagt der frisst auch Pantomimen...
Dann sollte Blizz ihm vielleich doch nen Lebenszeitaccount verschaffen.
/brillianz von dalaran off

Hm, im Brötchen heute morgen muss sich wohl ein Clown versteckt haben. War wohl schon nach dem Verfallsdatum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellikss (25. Juni 2009)

Lass einfach nicht locker, schreib ein Ticket, der GM´s wird es richten, denn auch dafür sind Sie da. Mal ein Beispiel von mir:

Damals zu BC grad in den Wäldern von Terrokar angekommen, mache ich also meine Quests bei den Sketh oder wie die heißen (diese komischen Vogeldingens die darum laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). OK damals waren Arakkofedern eine ware Goldquelle. Man musste 30 Federn für ne Quest sammeln. Das sammeln hat auch relative lange damals gedauert. Also farmten natürlich die Leute die schneller 70 waren als andere, die Gebiete dort ab und stellten das Zeug in AH für teuer Gold.

Zurück zum Thema, ich also mit meinem LVL 64 Krieger queste und töte was das Zeug hält. Kein Glück, nach einer Weile denke ich mir so, ob die Mobs nicht langsam mal respawnen wollen... Ok schaun wa mal was da los is... Seh ich halt einen netten 70iger Mage mit seinem Reittier durch die Gegend rennen, pullt alles was so leb im Radius von 50m und mehr - Bombt dies dann natürlich alles weg und fertig. Ok dacht ich mir, lass ihn machen ich nehm ein paar andere Mobs in der Gegend. Mage rennt mir nun hinterher. Pullt mir permanent alles vor der Nase weg oder pullt die Mobs zu mir. Naja als Fury mit Wirbelwind bisschen blöd wenn dann 10 Mobs um einen stehen und man schneller die Aggro hat wie der mage -.-. Ok Krieger tot -> Wisper zum Mage: "Könntest du bitte ein wenig weiter weg gehen die Mobs pullen und ab farmen. Möchte hier gerne nur meine Quest in Ruhe machen." Wisper von Mage: "Kann ich doch nix für wenn du bei mir stehst, wenn ich pulle. Und wenn du zu blöd bist mal aus der Range von mir zugehen ist es dein Problem" Antwort von mir: "Sry aber leider stand ich ja bereits schon da und versuchte grad meinem einzigen Mob um zuhauen. Du bist zu mir gerannt nicht anders rum." Wisper von Mage: "Gimp kannst mich mal am A*** lecken. Solche dummen Leute wie dich braucht man hier nicht. Kannst du nicht einfach mal deine scheiß Quest , Quest sein lassen und mal hier weg gehen. Solche assozialen Leute wie dich brauch ich hier beim farmen nicht."

Ok, dacht ich mir kein Problem -> IGNORE. Ok ich queste also munter weiter, lass mich von dem Mage nicht beirren. Da schreibt der mage im /1 Channel weiter und textet mich zu.... Naja dacht ich mir - TICKET

GM meldet sich leider nur per inGame Post nach 3 Tagen. Ok ich queste immernoch in den Wäldern - nähe Auchoddion (oder wie das heist). Da seh ich den mage wieder und schon geht das getexte von im los... "Wegen dir Wix**** hab ich nen 3 Tagebann bekommen. Du bist so ein SPinner, kannst mit Kritik nicht um gehen. Solche Penner wie dich sollte man einfach ****** ...." Den Rest erspar ich euch mal ist nicht mehr freundlich gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja also - TICKET -> GM meldet sich diesmal sofort. Wusste auch das der Spieler von mir bereits vor 3 tagem schon einmal gemeldet wurde.

Naja was soll ich sagen hab den Mage seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. Hier freut man sich über die Geduld. Manche leute lernen es leider erst, wenn es zu spät ist.

Fazit: "Geduld ist eine Tugend" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed-User,
> 
> vor etwa 2 Wochen hab ich mit meiner Schamanin bei den Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig gemacht.
> Falls ihr die Quests kennt, wisst ihr bestimmt wie mühsam die Mine immer ist. Auf 80 mit Aoe - kein Problem - aber ich war auf 74 ohne AoE und es war jedes mal überfarmt.
> ...



Sowas ist mir auch schon häufiger passiert. Ich kann glaube ich nur eines behaupten... jeder will in WoW schneller sein als andere, jeder will so schnell wie möglich alle Mounts haben und weitermachen. Jedoch so einen Mist zu bauen ist extrem doof, letztendendes wurde WoW entwickelt und ist eigentlich mehr ein Spiel wo man im Team und Sozial miteinander umgehen sollte. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Anfangs scheint jedes MMO noch auf Teamspiel aus zu sein, doch sobald man immer besser wird kommen die Egomanen hinter den Charakteren hervor und dann täuscht man sich in den Leuten gewaltig.


----------



## ChesterRoM (25. Juni 2009)

warum wundert mich das nicht.... man merkt ja schon im RoM forum das es in wow zu viele idioten gibt ;-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Juni 2009)

@TE

1. Normales weglooten. Akzeptieren.

2. Abichtliches und mehrfaches weglooten ist Nötigung und ist gegen die AGBs. Somit Ticket schreiben und mitteilen, dass du von einem Spieler genötigt wirst und du deshalb das Spiel nicht spielen kannst. Dann einfach nur abwarten.

Mehr geht in dieser Situation auch nicht.


----------



## blaupause (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed-User,
> Weiter gings - ich wollt grad weitertöten, da pullt der Hexer mit seinen Dots ungefähr die halbe Mine - aber wirklich so dass kein Mob mehr für mich übrig bleibt. Ich war sauer - aber was solls - ich hab weitergemacht.
> 
> ....




naja als 80iger könnte man ja wenigstens in gruppe einladen, damits noch bissel ep für den lowie gibt. aber manchen ist halt der klick zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
den 80iger kostets ja nix und der lowie freut sich


----------



## MadMat (25. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ein ähnliches erlebnis hatte ich kürzlich auch.  ich twinke mit meinem schurken, schleiche mich an, verteile kopfnüsse, töte nach und nach meine questmobs und loote die in dem gebiet verstreuten questitems.
> 
> ich wollte looten, ein gegner erwischt mich von hinten...der kampf ist im gange, da sehe ich zwei palas (wie solls auch anders sein
> 
> ...



OH JA... Dort rächt sich fast alles *hrrhrr*

bei uns ganken auch gern die Hordler am Sholazar-FP rum. Beim Landen sofort Dot und so. So mancher liegt dann trotzdem im Dreck.

Aber mal wieder zu den extrem sozialkompetenten Mitspielern. Die Sätze wie "Such Dir doch ne Naxx-Gilde" oder "Rdm ist scheisse" find ich ja mal Klasse (Ironie).  Man muss sich nicht für Alles eine Gilde suchen. Fähige Spieler gibt es oft ausserhalb der Gilden. Hab schon hier und
da mal bei Gilden ausgeholfen und war erschüttert. Viel Selbstüberschätzung der Spieler. Aber das gehört in andere Beiträge.

Dem Kerl da gibt man zwar die Aufmerksamkeit, die er sucht, aber man könnte auch alle Farmer der Gilde aufrufen, dass: sobald man den sieht immer nachfliegt und wartet, bis er Mob am Ar** hat und dann das Vorkommen lootet.

Grüße


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> und da kommt son Arsch daher und schreibt zeug vonwegen „ich wünsch dir behinderte Kinder“ oder „hoffentlich knallt dich im RL einer ab“ dann find ich das nicht so lustig..



Wenn er sowas schreibt würde ich alle Register ziehen! screenshots machen per Email an Blizzard schicken mit realm etc. und natürlich einen GM kontaktieren! Der wird unter Garantie(!!!!) ne Pause bekommen!


----------



## Shrukan (25. Juni 2009)

Ich höre schon wieder so eine Geschichte und muss sagen in mehr als drei Jahren WoW habe ich das noch NIE erlebt.
Sorry aber ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen wie man an solche Leute kommen kann, 
ich mein auf unserem Server würde sich das rumsprechen und schon hat Gilde/Charakter einen relativ schlechten Ruf.
Somit kann man ordentliches Spielen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also benehme dich dann mögen dich auch andere, oder wie es heißt:
"Sei nett zu deinen Mitspielern, dann sind sie es auch zu euch."


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich höre schon wieder so eine Geschichte und muss sagen in mehr als drei Jahren WoW habe ich das noch NIE erlebt.
> Sorry aber ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen wie man an solche Leute kommen kann,
> ich mein auf unserem Server würde sich das rumsprechen und schon hat Gilde/Charakter einen relativ schlechten Ruf.
> Somit kann man ordentliches Spielen vergessen
> ...




Würde ich dir für sicherlich 95% der WOW-Spieler zustimmen. Aber es gibt eben Manche (hab ich auch schon erlebt), denen jede Sozialkompetenz abhanden gekommen ist. Glücklicherweise Einzelfälle.


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich find die bezeichnung Kiddie nicht angemessen.
> Es gibt viele spielende Kinder die genug Grips haben um sich normal auszudrücken.
> Kinder machen die WoW nicht schlechter.
> __
> ...



Ich bin 1) und nicht vergeben bin ich jetzt vllt. nicht normal o.O


----------



## Eddishar (25. Juni 2009)

Bei dem Typen würde ich sogar eine Woche auf den GM warten ... die können die Briefe normalerweise nachvollziehen und das zieht unter Garantie mindestens einen 72 Stunden Ban nach sich. So ein A**** ...


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> 1.Man kriegt keinen permanenten bann in solchen fällen wie diesem hier kriegt man *höchstens 3 stunden minimum*.



Sorry aber made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (25. Juni 2009)

Ein solches Verhalten einer Person wie vom TE beschrieben ist leider keine Seltenheit mehr.Ganz im Gegenteil.Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass sich das immer mehr häuft.Jeder der ne Erz- oder Kräuterrunde dreht,wird davon ein Lied singen können.Dagegen kann man leider garnichts tun und auch ein GM-Ticket ist oft bloss Zeitverschwendung da solche Personen meist über eine unglaubliche Lernresistenz,die man schon mit Ignoranz gleichsetzen kann,verfügen.Bleibt also bloss den Namen derer zur Liste der "Spezialisten" hinzuzufügen und sich mit dem Wissen zu beruhigen dass es für Personen die permenent durch assoziales Verhalten glänzen immer Konsequenzen hat.Die disqualifizieren sich durch ihr Verhalten selbst und werden es nie sehr weit bringen.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

gm anschreiben bezüglich "vor der nase weglooten" bringt null ... sie sagen zwar alle, dasz dies ein unschönes verhalten ist und das sie selbst so ein verhalten total unknorke finden aber es gehört zum spiel ...
was aber was bringt, ist sein spam im postkasten XD ... da hast ihn voll an den eiern ... das muss ins ticket rein

und da mir das so oft passiert, hab ich mir was einfallen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

objekt deiner 'liebe' beobachten

schauen ob er mit fläschenschaden arbeitet... tut er das -> mobs einsammeln - wenn du genug hast, einfach mit deinen neuen freunden durch sein aoe rennen - und zuschauen und /jubeln
die anwendung paarmal wiederholen

aber merk dir, die zeit und energie, die du in diesen armseeligen und bemitleidenswerten zeitgenossen steckst, kannst du effektiver nutzen, als im ausübung von racheaktionen


----------



## Fox82 (25. Juni 2009)

Naja, es it ja nunmal so Belphega...derjenige der dich da auch meiner Meinung "assozial" behandelt hat ist so der Typ RL-Schwachmaat! Der schwänzt Schule, weil Bildung für solche Leute scheiße ist und weil er, wenn er in die Schule geht auf dem Pausenhof von den anderen Mitschülern nur auf die Fresse bekommt und in der Schule eh keine Freunde hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Bevor sich seine Eltern mit ihm beschäftigen zahlen Sie ihm lieber den WOW-Account um nicht mit dem "kleinen Racker" etwas unternehmen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Da hat er doch Spaß daran seinen Frust via IG-Post an dir auszulassen...Riesen Depp der Typ und ein Fall für die Supernanny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich persönliche würde solchen Leuten gerne helfen in Ihre Wuthöhle zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Sachen gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2009)

Super schrieb:


> objekt deiner 'liebe' beobachten
> 
> schauen ob er mit fläschenschaden arbeitet... tut er das -> mobs einsammeln - wenn du genug hast, einfach mit deinen neuen freunden durch sein aoe rennen - und zuschauen und /jubeln
> die anwendung paarmal wiederholen



Was zu einem berechtigten Tickt seitens des Betroffenen führen würde.

Kein guter Rat


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Juni 2009)

Weggehen und hoffen, daß man ihnen nicht wieder begegnet. So Leute gibt es leider immer wieder.
Da kann man nichts machen und jede Millisekunde die man mit Gedanken an sie verbringt ist verschwendete Zeit.

/ignore, nichts lesen was von denen kommt und aus dem Weg gehen. was soll man dazu auch sonst noch sagen.


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

@Fox82: Yeah, Achmed, the dead terrorist...hab Tränen gelacht dabei. Hab ihn in NY gesehen. Und dann noch Walt...herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry für OT.


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Naja, es it ja nunmal so Belphega...derjenige der dich da auch meiner Meinung "assozial" behandelt hat ist so der Typ RL-Schwachmaat! Der schwänzt Schule, weil Bildung für solche Leute scheiße ist und weil er, wenn er in die Schule geht auf dem Pausenhof von den anderen Mitschülern nur auf die Fresse bekommt und in der Schule eh keine Freunde hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ob die Supernanny da so geeignet ist wag ich zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Leute die Spaß daran haben leute zu flamen,auf eq zu reduzieren,ihr dps-penis-meter in allen chans zu posten...haben leider irgendwo nen riesen komplex(vllt. wurden die als kind nicht so lieb gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[wurd ich zwar auch nicht])
Da hilft keine Nanny sondern höchstens ne Therapie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was zu einem berechtigten Tickt seitens des Betroffenen führen würde.
> 
> Kein guter Rat





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da hast du recht - da rache immer eine kehrseite hat - aber es ist für kurze zeit so schön befriedigend


----------



## Dragonheart64 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich warte immer noch auf das addon, das die RL-Adresse eines Spielers anzeigt *grins*
Dann ins Navi eingeben, vorbeifahren, klingeln, und wenn er aufmacht, einfach sagen: "wie war das nochmal?" oder "findest du es lustig andere zu beleidigen?""Ganke mich doch noch ein wenig" wär auch net schlecht ;-)
Ich denke, diese Typen würden dann ganz klein werden, stottern und nicht mehr wissen wie sie sich verhalten sollen... Besonders weil ich wahrscheinlich mindestens doppelt so alt bin, wie die meisten meiner "Folterknechte"

Aber Spass beiseite, wenn einer so beleidigend wird (abknallen, behinderte Kinder, etc.) würde ich ihn nicht nur melden sondern bei blizz verlangen ihn für immer zu sperren. Überleg Dir auch, Ihn anzuzeigen. Das geht über Beleidigung weit hinaus.


----------



## Gnarak (25. Juni 2009)

Bei Beleidigungen Ticket schreiben, bei Freunden und Gilden auf die Blacklist und aufhören mit Ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Juni 2009)

> gm anschreiben bezüglich "vor der nase weglooten" bringt null ... sie sagen zwar alle, dasz dies ein unschönes verhalten ist und das sie selbst so ein verhalten total unknorke finden aber es gehört zum spiel ...



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich habe mit meinen Tickets da recht viel Erfolg gehabt. Natürlich müssen die GMS entsprechend online sein. Allerdings kommt es auch darauf an, wie man das rüberbringt. Wenn Du schreibst, das dir ein Typ die sachen weglootet, dann kommste net weit.

Wenn Du aber schreibst, dass er das schon seit Stunden macht und absichtlich und dich auch auf Ignore hat deswegen und dann noch lobst uns soweiter, dann ist er innerhalb 2 Minuten gebannt. Diese Zeitspanne setzt voraus, dass das Ticket gelesen wird. Wenn das Ticket nach 4 Stunden noch offen ist, dann ist er natürlcih nicht nach 2 Minuten gebannt *gg*. Jedenfalls war das bei mir so schnell, hatte wohl Glück.

Ich kann nur sagen, das es im Spiel auch so läuft wie in Real. Nicht umsonst gehen Leute zum Anwalt um ihre Rechte durchzusetzen, und das auch nur, weil sie selbst die Angelegenheiten nicht gescheit rüberbringen können. Im Spiel gibt es leider so eine Anlaufstelle nicht, sodass man einfach aus Erfahrung lernen muss und seine Tickets entsprechend beim nächstenmal abändert. 

P.S. meine Tickets sind nicht kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und enden immer mit "Danke für die Mühe die ihr euch macht und bin froh ..."


----------



## kurnthewar (25. Juni 2009)

> FULLL QUOTE!!!!!! Also ich würde meine mutter anrufen und ihr das ganze sagen.Oh man wie kindisch ist das das ist nur ein SPIEL



wie du ja lesen konntest sehen das nicht alle spieler so. der hexer sieht das nunmal überhaupt nicht so.

aber bitte berichte mal falls sich der gm gemeldet hat. du hast mich auf den ausgang der geschichte neugierig gemacht.


----------



## Drazmodaan (25. Juni 2009)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn ein gm den Brief mit "[...] abknallen [...]" liest es zum Bann kommt kommt, nicht nur 24stunden. Das ganze Thema Gewalt ist im MOment ein seh heikles Thema. Wenn du richtig Ärger machen willst dann bring deine Bedenken im Supprot zum Ausdruck dass du diesen Spieler für Gefählrich hältst. Bsp wenn er ingame Umgang mit Kinder hätte oder ähnliches. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein GM das Ticket ignoriert. Aufrecht erhalten und abwarten. Solche Menschen gibt es leider Gottes - meistens spiegelt sich in ihren Aussagen das eigene Unvermögen sozial zu leben - wenn man sie im echte Leben treffe würde hätte man sehr sicher Mitleid mit ihnen.

Aber ich finds gut dass du dich hier gemedelt hast und sowas nicht auf dir sitzen lässt.


----------



## Drazmodaan (25. Juni 2009)

Dragonheart64 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf das addon, das die RL-Adresse eines Spielers anzeigt *grins*
> Dann ins Navi eingeben, vorbeifahren, klingeln, und wenn er aufmacht, einfach sagen: "wie war das nochmal?" oder "findest du es lustig andere zu beleidigen?""Ganke mich doch noch ein wenig" wär auch net schlecht ;-)
> Ich denke, diese Typen würden dann ganz klein werden, stottern und nicht mehr wissen wie sie sich verhalten sollen... Besonders weil ich wahrscheinlich mindestens doppelt so alt bin, wie die meisten meiner "Folterknechte"
> 
> Aber Spass beiseite, wenn einer so beleidigend wird (abknallen, behinderte Kinder, etc.) würde ich ihn nicht nur melden sondern bei blizz verlangen ihn für immer zu sperren. Überleg Dir auch, Ihn anzuzeigen. Das geht über Beleidigung weit hinaus.




ganz deiner Meinung. Gewalttätige Aussagen werde im Moment sicher strikt geahndet!!!


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

@ Lokibu 
deine unterstellung ist süsz und dein ungebrochener glaube in die gerechtigkeit auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

alles klar capn capslock dann werd ich dich mal aufsuchen und dich solange mit wattebällchen bewerfen bis du blutest.

Merkst du noch was?


----------



## Drazmodaan (25. Juni 2009)

Gerger schrieb:


> Thema 3140423 ? MANN DAS GEHT DOCH KEINEN WAS AN !! Schlucks runter und gut is nur kiddys selber posten Themen weil sie dumm angemacht wurden sind -.-




manchmal frag ich mich was so foren-hasser wie du in foren eingentlich wollen? Wenn man keinen kosntruktiven oder unterstützenden oder auch kritisch sinnvollen Beitrag leisten kann, dann schreibt man doch einfach nichts. Was bringt es dir wenn du rumpöbelst?

Ich versteh diese hater einfacah nicht....

oder bist du der Trottel von dem wir hier sprechen?


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Gerger schrieb:


> Thema 3140423 ? MANN DAS GEHT DOCH KEINEN WAS AN !! Schlucks runter und gut is nur kiddys selber posten Themen weil sie dumm angemacht wurden sind -.-


Was genau spricht dagegen solche Themen zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch zu eröffnen?
Und zu einer Frau, die Du nicht näher kennst "Schlucks runter" zu sagen... tse tse tse


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

Drazmodaan als forenhasser würde ich ihn nicht bezeichen eher als einen von der sorte die mit 80 nen duell gegen nen lvl 10 char machen und einen noch auslachen was für nen noob man ist oder  frakionsunabhänig einen killn wenn man gerade 10 mobs am arsch hat oder nur noch 10 hp life und man eigentlich gerade reggen möchte


----------



## Lokibu (25. Juni 2009)

@Pepe  liegt auch ein wenig an meinem Beruf. Mit ein wenig Durchsetzungsvermögen geht fast alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .para. (25. Juni 2009)

Gerger schrieb:


> Thema 3140423 ? MANN DAS GEHT DOCH KEINEN WAS AN !! Schlucks runter und gut is nur kiddys selber posten Themen weil sie dumm angemacht wurden sind -.-



Und nur Kiddies flamen andere weil ihnen das Thema des Threads nicht passt. Ignorier es !

@TO

Ticket eröffnen passt. Derartige Äußerungen des WL sind mehr als unangebracht.


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und zu einer Frau, die Du nicht näher kennst "Schlucks runter" zu sagen... tse tse tse



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (25. Juni 2009)

@Gerger, ich meld dich grad mal weil du so ein netter Typ bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Eddishar (25. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und zu einer Frau, die Du nicht näher kennst "Schlucks runter" zu sagen... tse tse tse


Ist zwar schrecklich offtopic, aber ... made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (25. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Drazmodaan als forenhasser würde ich ihn nicht bezeichen eher als einen von der sorte die mit 80 nen duell gegen nen lvl 10 char machen und einen noch auslachen was für nen noob man ist oder  frakionsunabhänig einen killn wenn man gerade 10 mobs am arsch hat oder nur noch 10 hp life und man eigentlich gerade reggen möchte




oder so, sollte nur soviel heißen - leute die nur scheiss schreiben haben hier einfch nichts verloren. vllt sollte man sie eher von "Foren-gehasste Menschen" nennen.

aber ich denke wir sind uns einig dass er unbrauchbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. Juni 2009)

Auch sowas:
Ich beantworte jemanden auf nette art und weise im Allgemein, seine Frage und whisper ihn an und beantworte es ihm, darauf hin er "man hast du ne große klappe" und setzt mich auf igno... naja daraufhin beschimpft er mich immer wieder und logt sich aus... naja gibt schon ziemlich seltsames...


----------



## Poisenwilly (25. Juni 2009)

Punkt 1) das beschriebene Verhalten ist in fast allen Punkten und Folge Belästigung -> GM Ticket legitim
Punkt 2) deine Ignoreliste ist genau dafür da, solchen Plumperquatsch von dir fern zu halten



generell hab ich das Gefühl, dass GM's chancenlos unterbesetzt sind - daher die langen Wartezeiten. Schreibt einfach mal ein Ticket, in denen ihr Ihnen für die tolle Arbeit bisher dankt -> haben sie verdient


----------



## VILOGITY (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed-User,
> 
> vor etwa 2 Wochen hab ich mit meiner Schamanin bei den Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig gemacht.
> Falls ihr die Quests kennt, wisst ihr bestimmt wie mühsam die Mine immer ist. Auf 80 mit Aoe - kein Problem - aber ich war auf 74 ohne AoE und es war jedes mal überfarmt.
> ...



Du möchtest Spass ^^
Schreib ein Ticket und lass ihn sperren......
Beleidigungen per Whisp, Schriftwechsel etc. können von GM's eingesehen werden und mit Angabe der genauen Uhrzeit geht das sogar noch besser.

Hab ich auch mal gemacht, hat zwar nen Tag gedauert bis sich ein GM gemeldet hat, aber ich bekam Post von Blizz ;-)
Als er weider on durfte...... Hat er mich nochma beleidigt weil er für 3 Tage gesperrt war.....lol
New Ticket INC...... Asso Pack brauch eh kein Mensch und Roxxor Gaangsta Kiddis die nur Misst schreiben genauso wenig.....
Ach und ich hab in FL gepackt und nach meinem neuen Ticket wieder über Tage nicht mehr gesehen ;-))

Freu Dich wenn Dich einer per Whisp beleidigt, der darf sich erst ma ausruhen und Tetris spielen ^^


----------



## Naldina (25. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> 2nd Char erstellen und ihm ca 50 Briefe schicken in denen nix außer bla und blubb drin steht. Den 2nd Char dann wieder löschen. Somit ist sein postfach erstmal voll und es hat ne durchschlagende Wirkung (glaub mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann würde ich mit Postal auf "Alle löschen" klicken.


----------



## dualaud (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega, informier seinen Gildenleiter, wenn Du Glück hast gibt es eine 'härtere' Strafe als von einem GM kommen würde. Falls Du Screenshots hast, mach die mit tiny.cc klein und leg die vorher schonmal ab, damit Du die auf Anfrage direkt schicken kannst.
So wurde in einer Gilde ein Spieler dieser Art gefunden, und nachdem sie versucht haben mit ihm zu reden, zeigte sich sein wahres Gesicht und nach einer 'Testperiode' wurde er aus der Gilde entfernt.
Keine Gilde will so jemanden als Mitglied haben. Der zieht ja die ganze Gilde mit runter... ausser es ist eine Honkgilde, oder eine Einchargilde von ihm selbst. ;(

Wenn Du Pech hast ist der GL auch ein Depp; im Falle der Eincharhonkgilde ist der GL ganz sicher ein Depp. ^^


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> @Pepe  liegt auch ein wenig an meinem Beruf. Mit ein wenig Durchsetzungsvermögen geht fast alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sag bloss du bist kindergärtnerIn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber gz zu deiner erfolgreichen realitätsbiegung bei den herren des supports


----------



## Lokibu (25. Juni 2009)

@Pepe und du bist das Kind im Kindergarten?  Keine Ahnung was du meinst. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass du nur schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Support gemacht hast. Tja sowas sollst auch geben.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

*Hab einen GM erreichen können!*

So (: Weils ein paar interessiert hat wies ausgeht..
Ich hatte jetzt Mittags ne verlängerte Pause und bin kurz nachhause.
Eben nachn essen online gegangen um zu gucken was ich im AH verkauft hab - da schreibt mich ein GM an.

Zuerst, wollte er dass ich ihm den Sachverhalt schildere, da ich im Ticket nur "Ich hab hier ein ernsthaftes Problem mit einem Spieler..." angegeben habe. Immerhin ist in den Tickets nicht sonderlich viel Platz - deshalb hab ichs ihm via Chat erklärt.

Nachdem ich die Briefe zitiert und die härtesten Details erwähnt hab, kam vom GM die Antwort des Problems:

_"Questgegenstände "vor der Nase" wegzuplündern ist kein Verstoß gegen unsere AGB. Dass so etwas nicht angenehm ist können wir nachvollziehen, aber in diesem Fall solltest du den Spieler auf deine Ignoreliste packen."_

Gut. Ich hab mir gedacht, er hat mich vllt falsch verstanden - und erkläre ihm dass ich ihn bereits auf Ignore habe. Darauf folgte:

_"Spieler aus deiner Ignoreliste können dir keine Ingame-Nachrichten zusenden."_

Ich denk mir - okay - er hats wirklich falsch verstanden - erklärs nochmal - dann kam:

_"Lösche ihn von deiner Ignoreliste und füge ihn neu hinzu um dieses Problem zu vermeiden."_

Ich denk mir - aha... - und erklär ihm dass es schön wäre wenn er den Spieler wenigstens aufklären könnte, dass sich hier im Spiel auch minderjährige befinden, denen solche derartig niveaulose Bemerkungen vielleicht schaden könnten. Er meinte:

_"Ich habe alle deine Angaben notiert und werde mich nach unseren Richtlinien um die Angelegenheit kümmern. Setze den Spieler trotzdem erneut auf Ignore um solche Problematiken zu vermeiden."_


._. Tja.
Ich glaub das Thema wurde grad -schwupp...- in den Blizzard-Müllcontainer verfrachtet.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

@ ibu

versteh zwar nicht warum du in eine abwehrhaltung gehst aber ich nehme es mal zur kenntnis und beende an dem punkt die kommunikation mit dir
schade

(für alle die die kindergärtner nicht imzusammenhang verstehen : schaut mal in die zeitung .) )


----------



## Brandin (25. Juni 2009)

Sieht wohl ganz danach aus und sowas kann dann einem echt nur leid tun. 

Ich zocke jetzt selber schon seit paar Jahren aber so eine gelangweilte Anteilnahme habe ich bisher von keinem GM erlebt. :>


----------



## Amranth (25. Juni 2009)

jo...das war dann einer von den ganz hilfreichen GMs :/

neues ticket und ab dafür....nen bann hatter sich verdient imo


----------



## Lokibu (25. Juni 2009)

@Pepe.. sehr schön, das wars auch was ich wollte. Ich habe hier gepostet um bewusst mit dem TE zu reden und nicht deine unpassenden Kommentare zu beantworten. Ich danke dir, dass du die Kommunikation beendest, da dies auch meine Nerven schont. Sollte ich dich jedoch falsch verstanden haben, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung.


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

Erinnert mich stark an:

_"Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt!"_
_"Komm da jetzt noch was?"
"Nein.Diese Pause ist gewollt!"_

Was nen Müll...und für sowas zahl ich 13€ im Monat schade...unter Garry hätts das nicht gegeben!


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Siehs so.. wenigstens hat der GM zum Schluss in seinem tollen Sprüchlein gesagt, er wünscht mir dass ich niemals über meine Totems stolpere..

...
..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Siehs so.. wenigstens hat der GM zum Schluss in seinem tollen Sprüchlein gesagt, er wünscht mir dass ich niemals über meine Totems stolpere..
> 
> ...
> ..
> ...



Ach der Schamanenspruch ist schon alt bei den GMs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (25. Juni 2009)

jo, seit anfang von classic wird der benutzt :>

deine schamanin wurde aber schnell 80ig :/

edit: ah ok vor zwei wochen
lesen immer noch > all


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

Erinnert mich stark an:

_"Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt!"_
_"Komm da jetzt noch was?"
"Nein.Diese Pause ist gewollt!"_

Was nen Müll...und für sowas zahl ich 13&#8364; im Monat schade...unter Garry hätts das nicht gegeben!

Edit: Merkerücke niemals reload nachm post -.-


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> deine schamanin wurde aber schnell 80ig :/



Ach ja? 
Ich hab von 68 auf 80 einen Monat gebraucht


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> naja als 80iger könnte man ja wenigstens in gruppe einladen, damits noch bissel ep für den lowie gibt. aber manchen ist halt der klick zuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Close das thema


----------



## Brandin (25. Juni 2009)

Off-Topic:

Sag mal Belphega wie geht eigentlich euer Projekt voran?
Fand das ne super Idee nur kam ich bisher noch nicht dazu mal nachzufragen :>


----------



## dualaud (25. Juni 2009)

Hast Du in Deinem Brief an den GM erwähnt, dass der Honk Dich persönlich angegriffen/beleidigt/belästigt hat, und das wiederholt? Das Weglooten von Items sollte bei Deiner Beschwerde nicht im Vordergrund stehen, sondern die Beleidigung/Belästigung.

Ansonsten kontaktiere wirklich mal den Gildenmeister von dem Honk und teste mal aus, wie der so drauf ist, und schilder ihm die Situation, und zwar so, dass er versteht, Du willst den Honk nicht rufmorden, sondern, dass Dein Anliegen Hand und Fuß hat.


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Close das thema


 Ein gleiches thema steht auf in eurem realmforum


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Close das thema



ALTER, hast du auch irgendetwas vernünftiges zu diesem Thema beizutragen? Wenn nein dann sei ruhig (bzw. schreib nichts mehr -.- ).


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Close das thema






dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Ein gleiches thema steht auf in eurem realmforum



Bist du nen verkappter mod oder so?


----------



## Karinchen (25. Juni 2009)

Hm da bleibt sogar mir die Spucke weg. Ich finde das äusserst assozial und unpassend. Leider vergessen einige Menschen hier im Spiel ein paar essentiele Dinge. Klar WoW ist ein Spiel aber....hinter jedem Char steht ein Mensch mit eigenen Gefühlen , Stärken und Schwächen. Ich denke der hexerknilch hat eventuell das Spielziel verfehlt. Normal ist grade ein Online Rollenspiel ne wunderbare Möglichkeit Brücken zu bauen.
Wo sonst spielen Menschen verschiedener Rassen,Religionen und Berufständen in grosser Gemeinschaft zusammen ohne Vorurteile. Ich war lange Zeit Gildenleiter danach in Gildenleitung und Raidleitung habe ich zu classic und bc Zeiten auch gemacht .Wurde mir solch ein Vorfall gemeldet gabs einen direckten Kick aus der Gilde und mehr noch einen Eintrag in unsre schwarze Liste die öffentlich im Forum einzusehn war.
Ich rate dir mit dessen Gildenleiter zu reden. Solche Typen werden meistens selbst in grossen Raidgilden nicht geduldet. Gute Gilden achten auf ihren Ruf da isses dann auch egal ob der Mann 4000 Dps oder mehr fährt.und wenn ein Full T7,5-T8,5 spieler ne neue Raidgilde sucht sind eventuelle neue Gilden meist misstrauisch (zumindest die guten ) und werden auch Nachforschungen stellen.

Nen 2. Punkt Deine Einstellung zu Männern trifft grösstenteils zu aber es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Ausnahmen
Ich selber (Mann spiele aber mehr weibliche Chars) schenke gerne wenn ich kann dabei ists mir Wurscht ob ichs nen männlein oder Weiblein gebe
Es ist nur ein Spiel das Gold ist nur virtuell Das freuen des beschenkten ist wiederrum echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Karinchen

P.S Kopf hoch es kommen wieder bessre Tage


----------



## Eltin (25. Juni 2009)

wenn ich ingame solche Briefe bekomme mache ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei. Die GMs sind zu 90% eh inkompetent.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

@lok
"Sollte ich dich jedoch falsch verstanden haben, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung."

jau aber volle breitseite - reiner smalltalk mit etwas pfiff - nun ja, ich bin eitel, daher sollte es reichen, dasz du weisst, das du da etwas in den falschen hals bekommen hast... 

btw: ich selbst halte mich für eine sehr anstrengenden zeitgenossen, daher werden einige formulierungen etwas quer im magen liegen. ich bin mir dessen durchaus bewusst und arbeite an der erweiterung meines sprachschatzes um dies etwas abzufedern

so long, and thx 4 all the fish


editps:
scheinbar verbindest du mit kindergärtnerIn etwas negatives abwertendes ... meine intention bezog sich aber auf deine ins spiel geworfene durchsetzungskraft in bezug auf deinen beruf. das griff ich auf und garnierte es mit etwas tagesaktuellem - dem kindergärtnerstreik in deutschland - diese damen und herren brauch in jeglicher hinsicht durchsetzungsvermögen (meist gepaart mit viel emphatie)


editeditedit: 
das heiszt CLOSET das thema (siehe Es lebe das deutsche Denglish )


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Im Realmforum?
k.A. wow-europe is bei uns im Büro gesperrt.
Und mit meinem Account hab ich da noch gar nie gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Off-Topic:
> 
> Sag mal Belphega wie geht eigentlich euer Projekt voran?
> Fand das ne super Idee nur kam ich bisher noch nicht dazu mal nachzufragen :>



Klappt super (:
Warn gestern wiedermal im MC und bei Ony, letztens im BWL, Pre-BC-Zeug habn wir alles schon durch.
Ab nächste Woche machn wir auch die Naxx-Erfolgsreihe durch. Und die Hero-Erfolgsreihe seit gestern.

In Tdm Hero konnten wir schon für einen aus der Gilde nen Schreiter ergattern, und Mittnacht ist letzte Woche bei Attumen für jemanden gedropt. Mit meinem Tiger hatte ich leider noch kein Glück :}

Läuft perfekt. 32 Leute voller Elan, 9 Leute wieder dazugekommen.
__

Wenigstens komm ich mit so aktiven Gildies in Instanzen nicht an solche komischen Spieler wie dem Hexer -.-


----------



## Sapper13 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,

es gibt ne ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten. Ich habs z. B. mal so gemacht oder meistens sogar, das ich direkt nicht den GM sondern, sofern der natürlich überhaupt in einer Gilde war, den Gildnemeister oder nen offi angeschrieben.

Ich fang dann mit dem Offi grundsätzlich so an.

Sagmal, eigentlich hab ich euch immer für sehr vernünftige und fair Spieler gehalten. Jeder weiß das die Gilde XY auf unserem Server zu den Top Gilden gehört, nicht nur wegen des Raidfortschritts sondern auch wegen dem äußerst sozialen Verhalten seiner Mitglieder.

Gestern aber ist mir.....DEINE GESCHTE passiert.

Abschließend kannste deinen Kommentar dann mit. Ich will jetzt nicht rumjammern, weil das hab ich ja alles schon vergessen gehabt, aber meinste nicht auch, das so ein Verhalten eurer netten Gilde einen schlechten Ruf einbringt? Kann mir doch nicht vorstellen das ihr da keinen Wert drauf legt. Jedenfalls hab ich euch so noch nie kennen gelernt.

in über 80% der Fälle kümmern sich die Gildenmeister darum. In über 60 % der Fälle handelt es sich um keine Mitglieder sondern erstmal Anwärter. in 60 % der Fälle sind die Leute (je nach schwere gekickt worden) bzw. haben dann nach dem Kick meine Eltern beleidigt und haben nen 3 Tage Bann wegen dieser Beleidigung erhalten. 10 % der Fälle mußten ihren Namen auf dem Server ändern und sind dann sogar kleinlaut angekrochen gekommen.

Das wäre ein Möglichkeit.

Die zweite wurde dir bereits genannt. Ignoriere das ganze und schreiben dennoch (sofern er nicht aufhört) jedesmal direkt zu Anfang deines Spieltages ein Ticket. Bleib auch beim GM sachlich.

Arschlöcher gibts halt überall.....nur Munition gibts nie genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (25. Juni 2009)

Klar war es unfreundlich von ihm, dass er dir die Kiste und das Ei weggewürfelt hat. Es steht in den allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen sogar drin, dass der Spieler, der sich ein Item wie eine Kiste oder das Ei freikämpfte, auch anspruch auf dieses hat. Allerdings war dein im /say geschriebener Text auch nicht gerade freundlich und dann gibt es halt so... Menschen die dir soeinen Mist schreiben.


Gestern ging es in unserem Suche-Nach-Gruppe Channel um einen Onyxia-Raid. Es waren 7 Spieler, darunter 4 80er und der Rest war über 74 und sie haben noch einen Heiler gesucht. Viele haben im SNG Channel daraufhin geschrieben, dass sie keinen Heiler mehr benötigen und ich habe auch freundlicher Weise im Wisper das selbe geschrieben.

Ich(Mit meiner 80er Druidin) Zitiere:

Ich: "Hey du, ihr habt schon 4 80er und eine Menge andere Spieler dabei, ihr braucht jetzt keinen Heiler mehr, vorallem wenn ihr einen Feraldruiden als Tank dabei habt. Der schafft das alleine. :-)"

Andere Spieler: "dan komm doch mit und zeig es uns bitte......"

Ich: "Ihr habt 4 80er dabei, davon kann es dir sicherlich jeder zeigen. Onyxia ist offiziell von jeder Klasse schon gesolot worden."

Andere Spieler: "ja ne is kla"

Ich: "Lebst du hinterm Mond? Das ist schon seit Monaten offiziell im WoW Forum, genauso wie Paladine und Feraldruiden MC/ZG/Aq20 solon können, was ich im übrigen auch mache."

Andere Spieler: "nope du hast keine ahnung"

Ich: Ließt du nie das WoW Forum oder sowas? Ok, machen wir das so:

Ich in einem neuen Wisper: "Die nächsten IDs darfst du mitkommen, ich solo dir jede der Instanzen, aber dafür möchte ich 1000 Gold haben, da ich ja das Gold und den loot teilen muss und die Instanzen bringen jede Woche soviel ein."

Aber ich lese nurnoch: "Name" ignoriert Euch.


Daraufhin habe ich auf einen Twink geloggt und ihm folgendes geschrieben: "Damals wurde gesagt, der Erde sei rund, der Mensch wurde hingerichtet, auch wenn die Religion es schon lange wusste, dass es wahr ist. Du weisst GAR nichts über WoW, weil du nie das wow Forum oder so ließt, du spielst in deiner Welt und hast keine ahnung, dann kommt jemand an und behauptet etwas, was schon seit Monaten "out" ist, weil es mittlerweile jeder kann und du kommst damit, dass ich keine ahnung habe. Wie hoch ist dein IQ? Wie alt bist du? wie lange spielst du nun WoW?
Bevor DU ueberhaupt soein Mist abziehst, informiere dich wenigstens vorher und achte mal auf das Datum der Threads. Im WoW Forum gibt es seit ca 7 Monaten ein Thread, indem jeder Druide erzaehlt wie man welche 60er Raidini solot, aber dein Horizont ist einfach klein. Du guckst sicher Talkshows und Dinge wie "Galileo - wie esse ich richtig", reine Medienverwahrlosung und volksverdummung. Ich weiss, du setzt mich jetzt auf ignor, weil ich deine rosatore Ponywelt "attackiere"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bye"

Der Spieler hat ohne zu lesen einfach geschrieben: "wie süß"
Und danach: "KIDDY LOL"

Spätestens da wusste ich, dass dieser Mensch - genauso wie der Hexenmeister von dem du erzählt hast - einfach nur dumm in der Birne ist. Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die es nicht verdient haben zu leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...
> Ich fang dann mit dem Offi grundsätzlich so an.
> ...


gute alternative
das klappt meistens, sofern derjenige in einer gilde ist


----------



## Elenie (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Ein gleiches thema steht auf in eurem realmforum


Du bist ein komischer Kauz. Was möchtest du in diesem Thread erreichen? Was ist der Sinn deiner Beiträge?

@ Belphega,

dass dich der GM so hat abblitzen lassen, finde ich sehr frustrierend. Was möchtest du nun weiter tun? Schreibst du noch ein 2. Ticket? Halt uns doch auf dem Laufenden, ja?


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Elenie schrieb:


> @ Belphega,
> 
> dass dich der GM so hat abblitzen lassen, finde ich sehr frustrierend. Was möchtest du nun weiter tun? Schreibst du noch ein 2. Ticket? Halt uns doch auf dem Laufenden, ja?



Ach ich hab jetzt mal den Spieler von der Igno genommen und neu drauf gesetzt. War ja buggy wie es scheint.

Ich werd das jetz einfach ignorieren.
Was solls auch, ich habs versucht - nachlaufen tu ich dem GM nicht..


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Spätestens da wusste ich, dass dieser Mensch - genauso wie der Hexenmeister von dem du erzählt hast - einfach nur dumm in der Birne ist. Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die es nicht verdient haben zu leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Laut deiner Argumentation dürften geistig Behinderte also auch nicht leben, da sie sich meist nicht richtig artikulieren können und teilweise wahrnehmungsfehler o.ä. haben? Also ganz ehrlich, darüber zu entscheiden ob ein Mensch leben darf oder nicht  (bzw. ob er es verdient hat)ist einfach nur schwachsinnig.


----------



## Netdog (25. Juni 2009)

Sehr "schade" das der GM da nicht mehr gemacht hat... naja solche Spieler gibt es immer wieder schwarze schafe und so *g*


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Spätestens da wusste ich, dass dieser Mensch - genauso wie der Hexenmeister von dem du erzählt hast - einfach nur dumm in der Birne ist. Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die es nicht verdient haben zu leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe wirklich von ganzem Herzen, daß Deine Geschichte fiktiv und ironisch gemeint war...


----------



## Lokibu (25. Juni 2009)

@Pepe dann sorry für meine zuletzt gemachte Aussage. 

@TE.. wichtig ist ja nur, dass du es versucht hast. Eventuell fällt der Spieler öfters auf, dann machts die Masse.


----------



## Karinchen (25. Juni 2009)

Es ist die beste Möglichkeit wie ich schon erwähnt habe achtet jede Gilde die etwas auf sich hält auf ihren guten Ruf. Wer würde noch mit einem Mann aus dieser Gilde eine Instanz besuchen wer würde sich eventuell ihrer Raidgruppe anschliessen wenn solche dinge geduldet und von den Spielern auch erduldet werden müssten.

MfG Karinchen


----------



## Natar (25. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Laut deiner Argumentation dürften geistig Behinderte also auch nicht leben, da sie sich meist nicht richtig artikulieren können und teilweise wahrnehmungsfehler o.ä. haben? Also ganz ehrlich, darüber zu entscheiden ob ein Mensch leben darf oder nicht  (bzw. ob er es verdient hat)ist einfach nur schwachsinnig.



hupsa idiologische diskussion inc

*mampfundweiterzuguck*


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> hupsa idiologische diskussion inc
> 
> *mampfundweiterzuguck*



*auchwaszuessenhabenwill*

Naja, weniger um die Idiologie, eher viel mehr darum das jedes Menschenleben gleich viel wert ist (Damn, doch idiologie -.-).


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Laut deiner Argumentation dürften geistig Behinderte also auch nicht leben, da sie sich meist nicht richtig artikulieren können und teilweise wahrnehmungsfehler o.ä. haben? Also ganz ehrlich, darüber zu entscheiden ob ein Mensch leben darf oder nicht  (bzw. ob er es verdient hat)ist einfach nur schwachsinnig.


man kann sich aber auch an allem hochziehen...ich denke du weisst schon, dass das von ihm nicht so gemeint war...


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

Oligig schrieb:


> man kann sich aber auch an allem hochziehen...ich denke du weisst schon, dass das von ihm nicht so gemeint war...



Ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich mir die restlichen Beiträge von ihm anschaue weiss ich nicht, wie er es wirklich gemeint hat.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

ignorieren find ich den falschen weg. vorallem wenn die gegenstelle dies schon tut. so hast den vollen überblick. vielleicht läuft man sich später bei arthas über den weg .) - eine selbstgeschriebene blacklist mit eine aussagkräftigen randnotiz mit datum halte ich da für die bessere lösung

mal davon abgesehen das ignoranz von angst kommt.


----------



## Natar (25. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> *auchwaszuessenhabenwill*
> 
> Naja, weniger um die Idiologie, eher viel mehr darum das jedes Menschenleben gleich viel wert ist (Damn, doch idiologie -.-).



*WeRk0lampigespizzastücküberreich*

Hehe wusst ichs doch

fortfahren bite


----------



## todesstern (25. Juni 2009)

ja es ist nervig lala lange rede kein sinn

mach hald das gleiche oder geh dir n eiskaufen ich ertell au nich jedes mal n Theart nur weil mich ihrgend welche Allis ganken oder sonst was ..

geh dir ein Taschentuch holen lass einmal alles raus und dan finni

in dem sinne

Weiter machen Amen


----------



## Fox82 (25. Juni 2009)

Regt euch nicht über den herrn Dragonfiest auf denn er ist quasi genau das Paradebeispiel für solche Leute die von der TE beschrieben wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Von ihm gibt es hier und auch im WoW-Europe Forum genügen Stilblüten in denen er andere Leute beleidigt und ihnen per In-Game PM droht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Snowstrike lässt im Terrordar Realm-Forum grüßen! Spar dir einfach deine Beiträge Dragonfiest/Snowstrike wenn dir nichts besseres als destruktives einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

@TE: Tut mir Leid, dass der GM so reagiert hat...vielleicht einfach am ball bleiben und den Peiniger zur Schonung deiner Nerven ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## emanzip (25. Juni 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> *WeRk0lampigespizzastücküberreich*
> 
> Hehe wusst ichs doch
> 
> fortfahren bite



wirklich pizza?


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich mir die restlichen Beiträge von ihm anschaue weiss ich nicht, wie er es wirklich gemeint hat.



Die hab ich dezent überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. schon wieder vergessen...

Das ganze errinert mich jetzt schon wieder an
willkommen im internet ^^


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> ja es ist nervig lala lange rede kein sinn
> 
> mach hald das gleiche oder geh dir n eiskaufen ich ertell au nich jedes mal n Theart nur weil mich ihrgend welche Allis ganken oder sonst was ..
> 
> ...



Kauf du dir lieber nen Wörterbuch...


----------



## Lokibu (25. Juni 2009)

> ignorieren find ich den falschen weg. vorallem wenn die gegenstelle dies schon tut. so hast den vollen überblick. vielleicht läuft man sich später bei arthas über den weg .) - eine selbstgeschriebene blacklist mit eine aussagkräftigen randnotiz mit datum halte ich da für die bessere lösung



Jep der Meinung bin ich auch und mache das auch so. Schöner wäre eine Addon, damit man direkt an die Notiz erinnert wird, wenn jemand in der Gruppe oder Raid ist.


----------



## Natar (25. Juni 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> ja es ist nervig lala lange rede kein sinn
> 
> mach hald das gleiche oder geh dir n eiskaufen ich ertell au nich jedes mal n Theart nur weil mich ihrgend welche Allis ganken oder sonst was ..
> 
> ...



du fies, dein name plöt :>

/discuss

ach ja
[in] vor "wennsdichnichtinteressiertdannverziehdich"-beiträgen


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Jep der Meinung bin ich auch und mache das auch so. Schöner wäre eine Addon, damit man direkt an die Notiz erinnert wird, wenn jemand in der Gruppe oder Raid ist.



Hmm, früher hatte ich so ein AddOn sogar mal, aber nach zahlreichen FOrmatierungen (und mittlerweile ner neuen Festplatte) ist das ganze dann "verloren" gegangen.


----------



## Drazmodaan (25. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was zu einem berechtigten Tickt seitens des Betroffenen führen würde.
> 
> Kein guter Rat




in dem fall wäre mir es das wert gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (25. Juni 2009)

Solche Typen kotzen mich auch übelst an. Leider gibts auf deinem Server überdurchschnittlich viele Vollpfosten und Kiddys (eigene Erfahrung), weshalb ich auch schon lange nicht mehr dort spiele.
Am besten Ticket schreiben bzw. warten bis sich mal ein GM meldet. Der Typ wird höchstwahrscheinlich einen Bann bekommen, nicht wegen dem weglooten, sondern wegen den beleidigungen.


----------



## HappyChaos (25. Juni 2009)

Also,ich weiß ja nicht,auf was für absurden Servern mit solchen Leuten ihr spielt,weshalb jeden Tag solche oder ähnliche Threads aufgemacht werden...Aber in meiner kompletten WoW Laufbahn (Seit BC) ist mir so ein Fall nur einmal passiert,im BG,hat mich auch beleidigt,Twink gemacht etc. aus einem ähnlichen Grund wie deinem,asoziales Verhalten...Ignor gepackt,Ticket geschrieben und ich hab nie wieder was von ihm gehört...außer wenn wir uns,wie das Schicksal will,uns über den Weg laufen,aber da Rofl ich ihn einfach nur an und lauf weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (25. Juni 2009)

*gabelinerdbeerkuchendrückt*

Spielt der GM zufällig nen Untoten HM? Nicht?...Irgendwann hab ich doch mal Glück damit...
Mach dir nix draus - wenn sich die Meldungen über deinen "Freund" bei den GMs häufen, kommts zur entsprechenden Reaktion. Wenn es keine weiteren Tickets (von diversen Spielern) über ihn gibt, ist er vielleicht etwas unauffälliger geworden - kann dir auch recht sein, dann gibts vielleicht keine Nerv-Aktionen mehr dir gegenüber. Wie auch immer - eigentlich solltest du nun deine Ruhe haben.

Der Tipp mit nem verbuggten Igno-Eintrag ist jedenfalls nicht schlecht. Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit mal auf die Gildenwebsite packen.

*mömpf*

/wink

*malbeiCamulosesreinschaut*


----------



## Hairman (25. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> [..]
> Spätestens da wusste ich, dass dieser Mensch - genauso wie der Hexenmeister von dem du erzählt hast - einfach nur dumm in der Birne ist. Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die es nicht verdient haben zu leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, du bist also jemand, der umloggt um ignores zu umgehen und Recht zu behalten, das Gegenüber mit Alter, IQ und geistigem Horizont beleidigt und daraufhin beschließt dass es Leute gibt die kein Recht zu leben haben.

Abgesehen davon, dass dein Gegenüber wahrscheinlich wirklich ein wenig zu oft gegen die Wand gelaufen ist, find ich dein Verhalten auch eher zweifelhaft.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Solche Typen kotzen mich auch übelst an. Leider gibts auf deinem Server überdurchschnittlich viele Vollpfosten und Kiddys (eigene Erfahrung), weshalb ich auch schon lange nicht mehr dort spiele.
> Am besten Ticket schreiben bzw. warten bis sich mal ein GM meldet. Der Typ wird höchstwahrscheinlich einen Bann bekommen, nicht wegen dem weglooten, sondern wegen den beleidigungen.




Ich spiel auch erst seit 3 Monaten auf Blutkessel, weil mein Freund hier schon nen 80er hatte.. und die Erfahrung die du gemacht hast muss ich leider bestätigen.

Ich wurde schon auf Ignore gepackt weil...
...ich schneller den Hasen beim Nobeldings hatte.
...ich vor nem anderen den Grimmlingflitzer erfarmt hab.
...ich beim Kürschnern 2x in Folge nen Arktischen Pelz drin hatte.
...ich neben nem anderen die Große Kanalratte + Erfolg bekommen hab.
...ich jemanden kein Gold gegeben hab.
...mein Ankh nicht ready war.
...ich in vio heroic als frische 80erin "nur" 2,2k dps gefahrn bin und man da drin "mindestens 3k" braucht...


Blutkessel ftw..


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Ok, du bist also jemand, der umloggt um ignores zu umgehen und Recht zu behalten, das Gegenüber mit Alter, IQ und geistigem Horizont beleidigt und daraufhin beschließt dass es Leute gibt die kein Recht zu leben haben.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass dein Gegenüber wahrscheinlich wirklich ein wenig zu oft gegen die Wand gelaufen ist, find ich dein Verhalten auch eher zweifelhaft.



ich würde es eher als emotional reaktion sehen - und klar will man recht haben, das will irgendwo jeder
und jeder der dies kennt, weiss auch das man einem dummen menschen nicht seine dummheit vorwerfen kann. sowie ein dummer mensch einen im grunde nicht beleidigen kann, wenn da nicht der ewige kampf zwischen ego und  alter ego wäre


----------



## Natar (25. Juni 2009)

> Ich wurde schon auf Ignore gepackt weil...
> ...ich schneller den Hasen beim Nobeldings hatte.
> ...ich vor nem anderen den Grimmlingflitzer erfarmt hab.
> ...ich beim Kürschnern 2x in Folge nen Arktischen Pelz drin hatte.
> ...



joa, genau aus solchen leuten besteht meine ignoliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich lösche sie aber alle paar wochen wenn mein gemüt sich wieder beruhigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch erst seit 3 Monaten auf Blutkessel, weil mein Freund hier schon nen 80er hatte.. und die Erfahrung die du gemacht hast muss ich leider bestätigen.
> 
> Ich wurde schon auf Ignore gepackt weil...
> ...ich schneller den Hasen beim Nobeldings hatte.
> ...



Genau deswegen kam der pesti auf nerathor ^^


----------



## Thí (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch erst seit 3 Monaten auf Blutkessel, weil mein Freund hier schon nen 80er hatte.. und die Erfahrung die du gemacht hast muss ich leider bestätigen.
> 
> Ich wurde schon auf Ignore gepackt weil...
> ...ich schneller den Hasen beim Nobeldings hatte.
> ...



Leider siehts da echt so aus. Zudem bin ich ein rein PVE-orientierter Spieler bzw. hab damals schon gemerkt, das ich lieber raide anstatt PvP zu machen.
Nur leider gab es damals gerade mal 2-3 Gilden die Ssc & Tk (noch nicht mal Mh & Bt) gegangen sind und der Rest war mit PvP beschäftigt oder hat nix gebacken bekommen.^^
Zu dem ist der Server mit am unterbevölkertsten in ganz Europa: http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstat...sort=LanguageID
Ach warn das Zeiten, die jetzt Gott sei dank vorbei sind. 

Blutkessel ftw.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Hey jetz mal ganz im ernst..

..war hier wirklich schon jeder mal auf Blutkessel war und alle guten Leute wegtransferiert sind?
..das wär dann wenigstens maln Argument dafür dass nur noch Idioten dort sind ._.

Kommt zurück..


----------



## buffsplz (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hab ich mich falsch verhalten?



Jaein. Ich wäre direkt an die andere Seite der Höhle gegangen bei  solchen Leuten. Wenn Sie  mir folgen pulle ich schonmal ein paar mobs zusammen, mache Schattenmimik / Verschwinden / Totstellen / Unsichtbarkeit usw. und hänge dem anderen die mobs an. Bis die meisten merken was geht, sind sie down und / oder ich hab mein Questitem.

Was die Briefe angeht sowas nennt sich Stalking. Ingame freuen sich die GMs über sowas sehr und reagieren auch üblicherweise ziemlich zügig. Auch wenn man nix mehr hört kann man sich sicher sein, dass die Leute sich einen neuen Account zu legen dürfen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen, als jemand der sich auf der Netherscherbe schon zu BC dummgefarmt hat: Morgens um vier gehts am Besten. Innerhalb von zwei Stunden ist man durch, hat massenhaft Eier gesammelt und Ruf bekommen.  Dann kann man um sechs noch sein Frühstück bequem einwerfen und ins Office jetten. 

Ok. Um 20:00 Uhr ist man auch platt im Bett, aber die Dailies sind ja schon erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch erst seit 3 Monaten auf Blutkessel, weil mein Freund hier schon nen 80er hatte.. und die Erfahrung die du gemacht hast muss ich leider bestätigen.
> 
> Ich wurde schon auf Ignore gepackt weil...
> ...ich schneller den Hasen beim Nobeldings hatte.
> ...


  o wow Du bist sehr gut .http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Terrordar&n=Timoros 
Da bin ich ja noch mit meinem pala zu frieden.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hey jetz mal ganz im ernst..
> 
> ..war hier wirklich schon jeder mal auf Blutkessel war und alle guten Leute wegtransferiert sind?
> ..das wär dann wenigstens maln Argument dafür dass nur noch Idioten dort sind ._.
> ...


Meiner meinung nach kannst du nicht so viel dps machen mit gerade mal 800 spell und 11 crit ist das ein joke und nicht die wahrheit


----------



## Thí (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Kommt zurück..



NEVER!^^

Sucht euch lieber einen anständigen PVE-Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

WO war gleich die Ignore-Funktion? Irgendwo unter Optionen hier im Forum, oder?


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach kannst du nicht so viel dps machen mit gerade mal 800 spell und 11 crit ist das ein joke und nicht die wahrheit



Mit ner supportenden Gruppe schon.
Zudem hab ich nicht "800" +dmg, sondern mit meinen Totems (die immer stehn) 1100.
Ich bin seit gestern 80. Zudem kommt noch SdK, weil ich ausschließlich mit meinem Freund zusammenspiel und der is Vergelterpala. Dann kommt noch Flammenzunge auf die Waffe dazu. Haste mit meinem sturmtotem. Und Crit is mit Ingrimm dabei. Da nochn dritter Supporter ala Moonkin und 2,2k sind locker möglich.

Glaub mir, ich habs nicht nötig hier zu lügen.


----------



## Natar (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach kannst du nicht so viel dps machen mit gerade mal 800 spell und 11 crit ist das ein joke und nicht die wahrheit



1. wieso postest du den pala arsenallink? ach ja, hol ne andere waffe, bring dein hit runter, sockle noch bisschen waffenkunde
2. noch so viel dps? beziehst du dich auf 2.2k? ist nicht wirklich viel und als ele mit dem gear zu schaffen, 800 spell und 11 crit seh ich nirgends, desweiteren frisch 80iger und nichts entchantet und so

knapp thema verfehlt kk?

edit: ach zu spät


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mit ner supportenden Gruppe schon.
> Zudem hab ich nicht "800" +dmg, sondern mit meinen Totems (die immer stehn) 1100.
> Ich bin seit gestern 80. Zudem kommt noch SdK, weil ich ausschließlich mit meinem Freund zusammenspiel und der is Vergelterpala. Dann kommt noch Flammenzunge auf die Waffe dazu. Haste mit meinem sturmtotem. Und Crit is mit Ingrimm dabei. Da nochn dritter Supporter ala Moonkin und 2,2k sind locker möglich.
> 
> Glaub mir, ich habs nicht nötig hier zu lügen.


 Tja ich hab auch nen schamanen und weiss sehr gut sogar was die ganzen totems bringen support und so aber mindestens 1800 2,2k machst du halt nur wenn du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
richtig pro wärst was ich nicht so dolle glaube apro po musstest du nicht zur arbeit ?


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich würde es eher als emotional reaktion sehen - und klar will man recht haben, das will irgendwo jeder


Nun, wenn man jemand anderem (ungefragt) erzählen will, wie derjenige seinen Raid (in dem man sich noch nicht einmal befindet) organisieren soll und einen auf oberschlau und obertoll macht, dann sollte man sihc nicht wundern, wenn man auf der ignoreliste landet. Dann auch noch umzuloggen, um das weiter zu treiben ist bestenfalls kindisch zu nennen.
Es wird möglicherweise Gründe gehabt haben warum diejenigen noch einen Heiler dabei haben wollten.

Ich erinnere mich noch dran wie ein Ingame-Bekannter pre-BC irgendwann für Ony Leute suchte und im LFG-Channel sinngemäß schrieb "LFM Onyxia, DD und Heiler (16/20)" und sich dann im TS über die Idioten aufregte, die ihn anflüsterten. Eben weil sie ihn nicht anflüsterten, um einen invite zu bekommen, sonder um ihn zu belehren, daß Ony eine Instanz für 40 Spieler sei etc.

Hmpf... nun hab ich mich mal wieder dazu hinreissen lassen vom Thema ab zu kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ontopic: Kein sehr befriedigendes GM-Gespräch. Möglicherweise mal eine Email an Gnorog schreiben, um nachzufragen, ob das Usus ist.


----------



## Natar (25. Juni 2009)

> Ontopic: Kein sehr befriedigendes GM-Gespräch. Möglicherweise mal eine Email an Gnorog schreiben, um nachzufragen, ob das Usus ist.



boah, auch ein GM kann mal ne schlechte minute haben und sich aufregen über seine "kunden". Kein Theater draus machen, oftmals bekommt man ja gut hilfe

ich mag sie, gibt bei mir immer recht flotte unterstützung


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed-User,
> 
> vor etwa 2 Wochen hab ich mit meiner Schamanin bei den Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig gemacht.
> Falls ihr die Quests kennt, wisst ihr bestimmt wie mühsam die Mine immer ist. Auf 80 mit Aoe - kein Problem - aber ich war auf 74 ohne AoE und es war jedes mal überfarmt.
> ...



Auf Blutkessel? Welcher Penner war'n das?


----------



## Nahan (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Tja ich hab auch nen schamanen und weiss sehr gut sogar was die ganzen totems bringen support und so aber mindestens 1800 2,2k machst du halt nur wenn du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Andere Leute verstehen eben ihren Schamanen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich eine ignore-Funktion für gewisse Leute?

Um mal wieder auf's Thema zurück zu kommen: Hast du noch 'n neues Ticket eröffnet? Und fang unbedingt direkt mit den beleidigenden Briefen an - die andere Sache mit den Gegnern wegtappen interessiert die GM's sowieso meist nicht und schalten dann schon ab (und wollen das Gespräch dann schnellstmöglich beenden)...


----------



## Gaiwain (25. Juni 2009)

... nein war vorher nie auf Blutkessel ... habe dort aber vor Kurzem einen Twink angefangen, weil Freunde dort eine Gilde haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (25. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Tja ich hab auch nen schamanen und weiss sehr gut sogar was die ganzen totems bringen support und so aber mindestens 1800 2,2k machst du halt nur wenn du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Worauf willst du von hier aus denn schließen das jemand seinen Char nicht gut spielt? Das kann man doch nur sagen wenn man es direkt gesehen/erlebt hat.


----------



## Fox82 (25. Juni 2009)

Im übrigen heißt es "apropos" "Apropos" und genau diese "Schwanzvergleichende" mentalität sagt doch einiges über den werten Herrn (Jungen) Dragonfiest9308 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich geh mal ganz Sherlock Homes mäßig davon aus, dass du Baujahr 93 bist...Ich weiß nicht wie du einen solchen Thread dazu mißbrauchen kannst hier genau diese "Kiddielike" vergleiche zu ziehen! hast du Sie schon spielen sehen, weißt du ob sie ihren Char nicht vielleicht einfach gut spielt oder passt es in dein IMBA-R0xx0r Universum nicht rein, dass jemand besser als DU ist? Was soll sowas? Jeder von uns hat schon etwas konstruktives zum Thema beigetragen und du schrammst jedesmal Offtopic vorbei und versuchst Sie unterschwellig als absoluten N00b hinzustellen..und DU kennst sie nicht mal oder hast mit Ihr zusammen gespielt! Was denken sich solche Leute bei ihren dämlichen Beleidigungs-Posts? Wenn du willst, verlinke ich gerne nochmal auf deine Posts im WOW-Europe Realmforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

mal zu allen einzeln:

@dragonfist: 
"pro" sein muss man da gar nicht. Elementarschamanen machen üblen dmg. Ich hab mit meiner Skillung und mit meinen damaligen 1000+dmg (totems usw schon eingerechnet), in hds auf 79 schon meine 1,7k dps gemacht. wenn man sich wirklich mal auf die casts konzentriert und weiß, wie man sie anwenden muss, geht sich das aus, glaube mir.
btw ich bin in der arbeit (: aber ich hab nada zutun. krise und so.

@brandin:
danke fürs verteidigen (: aber was er sagt is mir relativ latte. vllt hat er die logik vom schamanen noch nicht ganz überblickt.

@Nahan:
nein und ich werd auch keins mehr eröffnen. ich hoffe die ignore-funktion geht jetzt und ich hab meine ruhe von dem kerl.. naja ._. mal hoffen dass er zu andren leuten nicht so nen umgangston anwendet.

@khazragore: (: ingame kann ich dir das mitteilen. in nem öffentlichen forum sollte man sowas besser nicht tun.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

btw @dragonfist

bin grad online gegangen und hab nachgeguckt.
mim ingrimmtotem hab ich 1832 +dmg.

auch wenns nix zum thema tut.


----------



## Brandin (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> btw @dragonfist
> 
> bin grad online gegangen und hab nachgeguckt.
> mim ingrimmtotem hab ich 1832 +dmg.
> ...



*klaut das Totem für meinen Verstärker* Ha jetzt bin ich overpowered ^_^
(sry fürs spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alpax (25. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt net alles alles gelesen aber

1) typisch Horde

2. ... das sich kein GM meldet is logisch ... die melden sich nämlich nie ... aber am nächsten Tag hast du dafür nen Brief in dem steht das sie nix machen können (weiss man meistens schon vorher)

und .. zu dem Hexer .. wenn er dir Briefe trotz ignore schicken kann .. noch nie probiert .. gibts Addons die auch das unterbinden ...
damit du wenigstens in Zukunft deine Ruhe hast ... und das was bisher geschehen ist ... verdrängen .. es hilft nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Achja wegen der Eier (mein Twink macht nämlich auch grad exalted) .. hab letztens gemerkt das die (mein man hat den drachen nicht da druide) ... das die Viecher in der Mini die (luck ^^) sehr gut droppen .. naja .. die beiden Quests in der Mine ... (nur mobs getötet und gelootet) .... ok ich bin mage ... pull die halbe mini und spam solang Arcane Explosion bis nix mehr steht .. aber ... auf jedenfall hatte ich wie ich die Mine verlassen habe (..10-15 Minuten) 12 Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (25. Juni 2009)

2. Char machen, ihm im /2 fertigmachen und auf die Gildenhompage unter "WoW-Kiddys" rauftun


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Juni 2009)

ImbaRoXXorPriest schrieb:


> 2. Char machen, ihm im /2 fertigmachen und auf die Gildenhompage unter "WoW-Kiddys" rauftun



mit solchen aktionen machst dich ja selbst nur lächerlich. und warum extra nen char erstellen? weil man zu feige ist, seine meinung mit dem main-char zu verkünden? nochmal lächerlich.

...und dann noch seine gesamte gilde mit in den dreck ziehen.....lächerlich zum 3.


----------



## Neme16 (25. Juni 2009)

ich loote auch immer alles weg , wenn ich den Spieler net kenn. Auch wenn er von der gleichen Fraktion ist hab ich nichts unterschrieben was mich verpflichtet  Questitems,Kisten,Mobs etc. nicht anzurühren wenn andere diese auch haben wollen. Wenn ich auf der Straße nen 50 Euro Scheinn flattern seh und jmd. auf der anderen straßenseite grade dabei ist ihn aufzuheben er aber vom Wind zu mir geblasen wird hab ich ihn auch auf und behalt ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sozial und so


----------



## H24Lucky (25. Juni 2009)

Setz den selber auf ignore schreibe nen ticket und warte bis gm sich meldet musst ja nichtmal on sein dafür :-) Solche Leute muss es geben sonst wäre WoW nen Lollipopland und paar GM´s Arbeitslos !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nixahnung (25. Juni 2009)

und ich dachte immer die HORDE WÄRE ERWACHSENER!!!!!

hat sich wohl in letzter zeit sehr geändert!

hihi gruß vom irdenen


----------



## Darnak (25. Juni 2009)

Gm anschreiben und hoffen das der Kerl nie wieder den WoW button auf seinem Desktop drückt :/


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal nur das Topic gelesen: Also, einfach Ticket schreiben und auf GM antwort warten ist das einzige, was du machen kannst. Und es ist auch das einzige, was ich an deiner Stelle machen würde. Und ab jetzt: Mach Screenshots von jeder Beleidigung, von jedem Brief. Wenn sich dann wirklich mal nen GM melden sollte: Sofort an den Schicken! Der Undead HM sollte dann mit einigen Wochen Pause rechnen können.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Juni 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> ich loote auch immer alles weg , wenn ich den Spieler net kenn. Auch wenn er von der gleichen Fraktion ist hab ich nichts unterschrieben was mich verpflichtet  Questitems,Kisten,Mobs etc. nicht anzurühren wenn andere diese auch haben wollen. Wenn ich auf der Straße nen 50 Euro Scheinn flattern seh und jmd. auf der anderen straßenseite grade dabei ist ihn aufzuheben er aber vom Wind zu mir geblasen wird hab ich ihn auch auf und behalt ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, wenn ein anderer spieler, sich zu einem q-item durchkämpft und du es ihm vor der nase wegschnappst.....ist das nicht wirklich die feine art.

ich würde keinen stress machen, ich würde mir deinen char vormerken. irgendwann würdest du in einem random-raid (die ich, meine gilde, oder befreundete gilden oft organisieren)einfach dein gewonnenes item nicht bekommen....du würdest anfangen zu flamen, aus der gruppe gekickt werden und die igno-liste kennenlernen. 5 minuten später wäre hier ein thema von dir offen...."mimimi, item gewonnen und gekickt..." und ich würde antworten: "das war ich!"

mit einem unerfahrenen, recht neuen spieler, kannst sowas ungestraft durchziehen....aber die urgesteine kennen sich alle untereinander. allianz sowie horde.


----------



## Dabow (25. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed-User,
> ..........




Solche Spieler kenn ich nur zu gut. Nur dass es bei mir um Kräuter ging.
Da kann man leider nicht viel machen. Die GM´s sagen dazu nichts ... was sollten sie schon machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hilft leider nur warten, mit etwas anderem weitermachen und hoffen dass der liebe Dotlock das nächste mal nicht da ist. 
Solche spieler versaun einem das ganze Spiel


----------



## Ematra (25. Juni 2009)

Bei mittlerweile 12 Seiten hab ich einiges nur überflogen, daher sorry, sollte ich einen Argumentationsschritt verpasst haben. Das Thema ist ja doch ein bisserl vielschichtiger, als es auf Anhieb scheint, daher taste ich mich mal langsam ran...

- Sofern sich die Begegnung exakt so abgespielt hat, wie Du es beschreibst, Du also nichts weggelassen oder anders gedeutet hast, liegt das Fehlverhalten klar auf Seiten des anderen. Hinsichtlich der Looterei mag man sich noch streiten. Bei solchen Kisten, die in der Landschaft rumstehen, bin ich mir auch immer nicht so klar darüber, wie ich mich da verhalten soll. Wenn jemand konkret darum kämpft, so wie Du es beschreibst, würde ich mich da nicht einmischen, dass ich aber beispielsweise, wenn jemand den gleichen Freilandboss ansteuert wie ich, aber noch mit einem Trashmob davor beschäftigt ist, das ausnutze und den Boss vor ihm pulle, damit er auf den Respawn warten muss und nicht ich, ist durchaus schon vorgekommen. Es steht ja nirgendwo geschrieben, dass der andere Vorfahrt haben muss. Problematisch sind auch immer Erzadern... Da ist noch jemand hin unterwegs, nehm ich ihm die weg oder nicht? Neulich war ich in den Zangarmarschen Glühwürmchen farmen... (68er Hexer)... Taucht ein 80er Druide auf und farmt dort ebenso, so dass für mich kaum noch Mobs übrig geblieben sind. Hätte mich derjenige welche in die Gruppe eingeladen, hätte ich auch gesagt, nö, lass mal, will das Glühwürmchen und bin hier schon lange Zeit unterwegs, Du bist gerade neu hier, und wenn wir´s zusammen machen, würfeln wir beide und Du bekommst es dann vielleicht - das sehe ich nicht ein. Dann ist es aber zufälligerweise fünf Mobs später gefallen. Obwohl der andere mich ein wenig genervt hat, weil er mit Level 80 viel schneller Würmchen totgeklappt hat als ich, habe ich ihm viel Erfolg gewünscht und wir haben uns noch ein bisserl über das Glühwürmchen und das Spiel im Allgemeinen unterhalten. War ein nettes Gespräch, obwohl wir uns erst gegenseitig Konkurrenz um die Farmplätze gemacht haben.

- Muss ja auch nicht sein, sich auf so eine Weise anzugehen. Klar, es ist vielleicht ärgerlich, wenn 15 andere auch da rumfarmen, wo man selbst gern in Ruhe farmen würde. Ich koche dann auch manchmal innerlich und habe das Bedürfnis, irgendwen zu hauen, aber das mache ich natürlich nicht, es sei denn, er wär´n Trashmob. Das Spiel ist nunmal so konzipiert. Wenn einen das stört, muss man eben gehen und später wiederkommen, wenn die anderen weg sind. Das halte ich immer so, hab stets mehrere Alternativpläne in der Hinterhand. Wenn der eine nicht klappt wegen "zuviel Leute in der Gegend", gehe ich halt erst einen anderen an.

- Jemanden absichtlich zu provozieren und dann noch Schmähbriefe zu schreiben, ist jedenfalls unterste Schublade. Beleidigungen sollten ohnehin tabu sein. Nicht nur im Spiel, sondern in jedem ziviliserten Gespräch. Man kann lebhaft diskutieren, man kann anderen auch ihr jeweiliges Fehlverhalten vorwerfen, auch in deutlichen Worten. Aber es gibt keine Rechtfertigung für Beleidigungen.

- Eins ist für mich völlig klar: Wenn die besagte Person wüsste, dass Du ein Mädel bist, wäre sein Verhalten mit an hundertprozentiger Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein völlig anderes. Insbesondere, wenn er wüsste, dass Du - ich sage das mal anhand des Fotos - durchaus auch ganz hübsch bist. Ich sage nicht, dass er Dich dann normaler oder korrekter behandeln würde. Wer jemanden, den er für einen Mann hält, als Punchingball für die eigenen Aggressionen missbraucht und ihn mobbt, obwohl das Fehlverhalten auf seiner Seite liegt, ist vermutlich auch nicht der ultimative Frauenversteher. Vermutlich wäre er überdreht freundlich und würde versuchen, Zuneigung zu erheischen. Du hast die Archetypen da ja schon ganz treffend beschrieben. Ich hab mir selber mal eine süße kleine Gnomin erstellt und war erstaunt, wie anders man behandelt wird, wenn man für eine Frau gehalten wird. Es waren zwar nicht die sündhaft teuren Geschenke, aber es waren Geschenke... Mit männlichen Charakteren hab ich vielleicht ein oder zweimal was geschenkt bekommen, und es waren immer irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten.

- Dass es Frauen gibt, die die Avancen solcher Männer ausnutzen, kann ich mir ebenfalls sehr gut vorstellen, da kenne ich ihm real life durchaus auch einige, die so gestrickt sind.

- Ganz vollständig ist Deine Auflistung nicht. Ich bin durchaus nicht vergeben, versuche aber trotzdem, jeden Spieler respektvoll zu behandeln (sofern er mir nicht wiederholt und konkret Anlass dazu gibt, das nicht zu tun, aber dazu muss er mich schon ziemlich ärgern), egal ob männlich oder weiblich. Ich spiele WoW, um einen netten Abend mit netten Leuten zu verbringen, da gehört Höflichkeit im Spiel ebenso selbstverständlich dazu wie im real life. Einige der nettesten Personen, die ich im Laufe der Zeit kennengelernt habe, waren Frauen. Man betrügt sich selbst um viele nette Gespräche, wenn man keinen freundlichen Umgang mit anderen Spielern pflegt.

- Zudem spricht sich solches Verhalten auf den Servern sehr schnell rum und man steht nicht nur auf einer Ignoreliste. Sowas macht man 3, 4 mal und kann sich nirgendwo mehr blicken lassen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Typ bald auf Deinem Server kein Rad mehr an den Boden bekommt. Vermutlich bist Du ja nicht die einzige, die sein Verhalten abbekommen hat. Insofern wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und postuliere mal, dass Du  hoffen kannst, dass sich das Problem bald von selbst erledigt.

Viele Grüße
etc. pp. tralal


----------



## Salanea (25. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Belphega jetzt bekomm ich angst, es gibt tatsächlich Männer die einem in nem Spiel alles mögliche kaufen? o_O Ich denk mir meinen Teil dabei.
> Dann Gehöre ich wohl zu den Erst genannten




jap gibt es....ich sehe das genauso wie Belphega^^

Ein Tip der zwar nervig ist, aber durchaus seinen Zweck erfüllen könnte ist:

Einfach nicht auf ignore, sondern schauen, ob noch mehr kommt. Stalking wird im Spiel auch bestraft.

Ich hasse Spieler, die meinen, nur weil sie ein Spiel spielen und das Internet eine gewisse Anonymität bietet, könnten sie stalken, was im RL ja bestraft wird.
Einmal ist schön und gut, aber wenn so einer das immer wieder macht gehört er in meine Augen vom Spiel ausgeschlossen und zwar dauerhaft.

Aber Dein GM Ticket war auf jeden Fall der richtige Weg, auch, wenn die GM`s wohl immo viel zu tun haben.


----------



## xerkxes (25. Juni 2009)

Eine schlechtere Community wie die in WoW gibts nunmal nicht. Wer serverweit in Ungnade fällt, der transferiert einfach und bekommt auch anderswo im Alleingang fette epixx.


----------



## Valiel (25. Juni 2009)

jaja.. ich kenn das. Aber es ist ja wirklich oft so das man Leute einfach ignorieren muss und da ist die Liste einfach zu klein mittlerweile!
Aus solch dämlichen Gründen natürlich nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (25. Juni 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Eine schlechtere Community wie die in WoW gibts nunmal nicht. Wer serverweit in Ungnade fällt, der transferiert einfach und bekommt auch anderswo im Alleingang fette epixx.




jup. Dank den Möglichkeiten, die Schnnesturm eröffnet ist es kein Problem mal eben von der Bildfläche zu verschwinden. Ich fand die Einführung von Char Umbennenung und Anpassung blöd. Weil das öffnet dem Niveaulosen Verhalten Tür und Tor.

Obwohl...naja...bei uns auf dem Server  gibts jemanden, der ist auch so ein spammer und flamer^^ Das witzige daran: Der hat sich wer weiss wie oft umbenannt^^ trotzdem erkennt man ihm am ersten Satz im 2er Channel sofort wieder XD


----------



## xerkxes (25. Juni 2009)

... dazu kommt noch, dass WoW-Spieler den Menschen nach dem Items bewerten, die er ingame trägt.


----------



## Massamune (25. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt mal die 12 Seiten etwas überflogen.

Trans mit deinem Freund lieber auf nen anderen PvE Server denn wie es aussieht laufen auf Blutkessel (sry das ich gerade alle über einen Kamm schere) nur vollidioten rum.

Hab 2 Jahre auf Arthas gespielt, knapp 1 Jahre auf Thrall und nen paar Monate auf Area 52 und mir is sowas noch nie untergekommen was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## dudu man (25. Juni 2009)

mich wären , ganz fies sein und evruschen irgendwas zu machen das bei im fehler/bug passiert dann würde der fvl auf hören wenn nicht konntern und derm blabalbla richtig eine reinwürgen


----------



## Natar (26. Juni 2009)

nixahnung schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer die HORDE WÄRE ERWACHSENER!!!!!
> 
> hat sich wohl in letzter zeit sehr geändert!
> 
> hihi gruß vom irdenen



allianz rerolled horde, von mir aus hättet ihr die behalten können


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Ich mach mal nen neuen Thread auf.
Das Thema an sich ist abgeschlossen (: für mich jedenfalls.
Und bei soviel OT werden sich die Mods sowiso zu ner Schließung bewegen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> allianz rerolled horde, von mir aus hättet ihr die behalten können



ich sag nur: "weg mit dem dreck!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...nehmt die nur, ich hab nichts dagegen


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> naja, wenn ein anderer spieler, sich zu einem q-item durchkämpft und du es ihm vor der nase wegschnappst.....ist das nicht wirklich die feine art.
> 
> ich würde keinen stress machen, ich würde mir deinen char vormerken. irgendwann würdest du in einem random-raid (die ich, meine gilde, oder befreundete gilden oft organisieren)einfach dein gewonnenes item nicht bekommen....du würdest anfangen zu flamen, aus der gruppe gekickt werden und die igno-liste kennenlernen. 5 minuten später wäre hier ein thema von dir offen...."mimimi, item gewonnen und gekickt..." und ich würde antworten: "das war ich!"
> 
> mit einem unerfahrenen, recht neuen spieler, kannst sowas ungestraft durchziehen....aber die urgesteine kennen sich alle untereinander. allianz sowie horde.



Ebend, so würde es laufen - tendenziell unsoziales Verhalten wird nicht nur im RL geahndet ... und diese Sorte Mäuse verweise ich glatt auf das 2 "M" im Genre: massiveMULTIPLAYERonlineroleplaygame. Ich bin ohnehin der Meinung, dass Leute die WoW wie Gothic oder Oblivion angehen, doch auch lieber bei selbigen bleiben sollten.


----------



## zkral (26. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> mit einem unerfahrenen, recht neuen spieler, kannst sowas ungestraft durchziehen....aber die urgesteine kennen sich alle untereinander. allianz sowie horde.




/sign
Zum Beispiel wurde ich gestern von einem lieben Bäumchen angewhisptert, mit dem ich einmal in der gleichen Gilde war. Im Blätterrascheln hat sie mich über eines unserer neuen Gildenmember informiert, weswegen besagtes Mitglied erstmal unter Beobachtung steht und noch nicht volle Mitgliedsrechte bekommt. Ich vertraue da lieber den "alten" Hasen als denen, mit denen ich noch kein Fischmahl gegessen und kein Donnerbräu getrunken hab.


----------



## Buerzel (26. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Jo, wenn die Beleidigungen und Drohungen allerdings bis ins RL gehen ("ich hoffe dich kanllt jmd ab"), sollte man sich da schon Gedanken machen. Den Ernst der Lage hast DU aber nicht ganz verstanden, oder? Und zur Info, die gute TE hatte schonmal nen Stalker und hat denke ich keine Lust, das es wieder darauf hinausläuft....



Manche provozieren es auch einen Stalker zu bekommen .... selbst schuld ^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. Juni 2009)

Schau das du da nicht antwortest, bzw ihn Ignorierst, bis der GM sich meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das du dich richtig verhalten hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fujitsus (26. Juni 2009)

Also vorweg ist das ein, mehr oder weniger, alltäglicher Vorfall in der "World of Warcraft". Mir persönlich ist das öfters passiert und das ist EIN Grund von vielen, warum ich das Game von der Platte geworfen habe.

Mit dem GM-Kontakt hast Du schon den bestmöglichen Weg eingeleitet auch wenn der sich nicht schnell melden wird. Es ist immer leicht über die GM´s zu meckern, aber man sollte sich mal ein wenig in deren Haut denken.
Solch Person, mit der Du Dich rumplagen mußtest gibts noch 2000x auf dem Server dazu kommen noch etwa 1000 Kiddies, die sich in ihrer "Ehre" gekrängt fühlen, wenn man ihren "Skill" oder ihr "Spielverständnis" in Frage stellt und wegen jedem kleinen Ding Pipi in die Augen bekommen und dem GM ein Ticket schreiben wo sinngemäß drin steht "Mama Mama, der war doof zu mir"... und damit müßen die sich dann mit rumschlagen.
Dat ist ähnlich wie mit der Justiz, die permanent klären muß, ob Haralds Ast vom Apfelbaum bei Jochen 2 mm über dem Zaun hängen darf oder nicht, bevor wirkliche Verbrechen geklärt werden können und einen ähnlichen Job haben die GM´s.

Trotzdem GZ zum Drachen^^


----------



## Neitmaer (26. Juni 2009)

Ich lese hier immer wieder WoW sei nicht das RL und man solle hier nicht so n riesen Fass deswegn aufmachen..

Fakt ist aber: 

Das Internet (und damit auch WoW) ist kein rechtsfreier Raum und Straftaten (Bedrohungen, Beleidigungen, Stalking etc) können hier
auch verfolgt  und bestraft werden. Und die Bestrafung in einem Verfahren ist sehr real.. Deswegn sei allen Mitspielern empfohlen ihr "WoW-Verhalten" dem
RL-Verhalten (das hoffentlich anders ist) anzupassen. 

Mir ist völlig bewusst dass die wenigsten groß was gegen solche Personen unternehmen (schließlich will man ja das Spiel spielen und sich nicht auch noch im RL mit Ihnen auseinandersetzen müssen) aber es wäre im Rahmen des Denkbaren.

In diesem Sinne

Viel Spaß noch in der World of Warcraft


----------



## Critical Pain (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich mach mal nen neuen Thread auf.
> Das Thema an sich ist abgeschlossen (: für mich jedenfalls.
> Und bei soviel OT werden sich die Mods sowiso zu ner Schließung bewegen.


Aus Interese: Hast du mittlerweile ne Antwort vom GM bekommen und was hat der gesagt?


----------



## Trorg (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ..sicher son sexuell unbefriedigter Typ der sich bei Blutelfinnen einen runterholt.
> ..ich bin voll der "Assispacke" und er hofft dass ich keine Kinder hab die mitbekommen wie saublöd ihr Vater is.
> ..ich soll mit wow aufhörn weil dann fang ich wenigstens damit an intelligenter zu werden.
> ..er hofft dass mich im rl jemand abknallt, weil solche spacken braucht man in der wow nicht.
> ..er hofft dass meine freundin, falls ich je eine haben werde, behinderte kinder bekommt.



Für solche Sprüche gibts n Bann.
Mir hat mal einer schläge angedroht und gesagt das er meine Freundin vergewaltigen wird.
Chat kopiert, Ticket geschrieben, Spieler hatte Permabann, Gildis vom Spieler mich angeheult weil ihr Raidleiter und MT gebannt wurde.
War sehr cool.
Dumme Menschen gibts überall, auch wenn Blizz manchmal etwas brauch, bedrohungen werden verfolgt.


----------



## Drazmodaan (26. Juni 2009)

dudu schrieb:


> mich wären , ganz fies sein und evruschen irgendwas zu machen das bei im fehler/bug passiert dann würde der fvl auf hören wenn nicht konntern und derm blabalbla richtig eine reinwürgen




sach mal - stoned oder dicht? O.o das is ja ein Sätzchen^^

made my day!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> sach mal - stoned oder dicht? O.o das is ja ein Sätzchen^^
> 
> made my day!
> 
> ...



druiden sind ja bekanntlich sehr naturverbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (27. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich hatte mir wurde mal eine nette Beschimpfungsorgie in Teldrassil zu Teil, als ich grade nen Nachelfen Schurken Twink angefangen hatte. Des witzige dran war, dass er mir am Schluß ein Ticket raufhängen wollte, weil ich meinte "Schleich Dich" und ihn anschließend auf ignore gepackt hab - hatte dann ne halbe Stunde später ne Kurzunterhaltung mit einem GM, hat sich aber schnell geklärt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Generell seh ich da selbst bei der gegnerischen Fraktion keinen Bedarf Erze, Kräuter und dergleichen weg zu looten. Warum denn auch? Wenn der schneller da war, dann kann ers ja auch behalten... zieht man zum nächsten weiter. Liegt bei mir vielleicht auch daran, dass ich generell nicht so feindseelig gegenüber der gegnerischen Fraktion bin. Gelegentlich helf ich auch im Vorbeigehen mal einem Hordler aus, wenn zuviele Adds dazu gekommen sind o. Ä. Seh da nix weiter schlimmes dran. Aber mit solchen geistigen (vielleicht auch körperlichen, man weiß es nicht genau) Kindern wie der TE sie beschrieben hat, muss man sich ja dann auch nicht weiter beschäftigen. Ticket wegen Beleidigung find ich völlig in Ordnung in dem Fall.

Grüße


----------



## Pusillin (27. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Muss ja kein Accountbann sein. Aber ne Charaktersperre für nen Tag oder so wär ja auch schonmal was.
> Mir tun die Beleidigungen ja nicht wirklich was. Aber ich stell mir immer vor – wenn ichn Kind hätte und das spielt – und da kommt son Arsch daher und schreibt zeug vonwegen „ich wünsch dir behinderte Kinder“ oder „hoffentlich knallt dich im RL einer ab“ dann find ich das nicht so lustig..


Hat er das wirklich gesagt???
Mal ehrlich: ich hätte bei Blizzard angerufen, nen permanenten Accountban verlangt,
und im im rl angezeigt. 
Drohungen im RL werden von blizz keinesfalls toleriert.
Ticket allein reicht da nicht, 
ich würde härtere Maßnahmen ergreifen,
so einer gehört nicht unter andere menschen


----------

